# Exclusive: Daniel Bryan Has Signed With AEW, Details On What He Asked For From Company



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Holy shit.


----------



## TL Hopper (May 3, 2013)

Danielson vs CM Punk? Wow sign me up


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't know how reputable that site is, but the traffic crashed the site.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Suck my balls shit is getting real.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417995672637292547
This is the guy from Mat Men who has broken stories before. Seems this has legs.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Not believing it until it's confirmed, but this really would be a big deal for AEW. A huge deal actually.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where are they gonna find TV time for all these guys?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok now I'm not sure lol. 

Until I see Bryan and punk in a AEW ring not getting my hopes up.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are they gonna find TV time for all these guys?


They might have to make Rampage 2 hours sooner than they thought lol.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

omaroo said:


> They might have to make Rampage 2 hours sooner than they thought lol.


They must


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Where are they gonna find TV time for all these guys?


This is a fair question. Bryan case might be similar to a guy like Edge in WWE. He won't be on TV all the time, but will be in bigger feuds when he is on TV. He could also fill in time working with NJPW and AEW could promote those matches.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Signing Punk/DB would be the equivalent of Nash/Hall. Game changer!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> Signing Punk/DB would be the equivalent of Nash/Hall. Game changer!


Love Hall but he never received the push either of DB/Punk did, nor was he ever "The guy"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Daniel could be the key to the getting their viewership to a permanent 1 million. He also could be a key to more actual top stars jumping ship to AEW.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Would have to start watching AEW again if this happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Not surprised at all. I expected this.*


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wow good for AEW. This is good for wrestling because hopefully this makes WWE step their game up too


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Not surprised at all, he fits in perfectly with them. Together they can continue to no sell and flip to their little 5'9 hearts content.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Source: Exclusive: Daniel Bryan Has Signed With AEW, Details On What He Asked For From Company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. And Observer is saying Punk is close to inking it with AEW. Holy Shit. Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Not surprised at all, he fits in perfectly with them. Together they can continue to no sell and flip to their little 5'9 hearts content.


Hey now lol..i critique them when need be but Daniel Bryan is a great catch.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TL Hopper said:


> Danielson vs CM Punk? Wow sign me up


Mega Match right here. No doubt. If booked right and these two face each other i dont give a shit if Dork Order, Sonny Kiss, Nakazawa and Janella are all on the ppv i'll still buy this.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow. And Observer is saying Punk is close to inking it with AEW. Holy Shit. Punk and Bryan.


I really don't think Daniel Bryan is that much of a tv ratings mover, but I guarantee if AEW advertises a Punk promo (his first in wrestling for years), that number will be huge. Even though it'd be cool to debut him at Chicago, I think if they want Dynamite to pop a giant rating that they'll book him for the Arthur Ashe show as his first.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Bodyslam.net? Color me skeptical.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow. And Observer is saying Punk is close to inking it with AEW. Holy Shit. Punk and Bryan.


*This company is giving me less to complain about and I love it.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Bryan is a lock. Wow.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This stuff leaking reeks of WWE leaking it. Punk a Chicago ALL OUT weekend surprise and then Bryan Danielson in NYC would have been epic. AEW has been able to keep other secrets up unto now - I wonder why.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Imagine if they sign Cena and turn him heel. NWO 2.0 again!!!!


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a game changer if true. I'll mark the F out if I hear The Final Countdown


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

They’re gonna blow out all their “big stuff” within a year


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'll believe it when he walks out on AEW TV, people are too quick to believe this journalists. You can bet that if someone like Bryan was signing with AEW Meltzer would be jumping at the bit to be the one to confirm it with being on the payroll and all.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Never been a Bryan guy, but I get his value and am all in on this news.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I've never heard of Bodyslam.net.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Nothing Finer said:


> I've never heard of Bodyslam.net.


Probably has more sources than Dave Meltzer


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> I've never heard of Bodyslam.net.


I mean everyone is reporting it now it’s all over the Internet


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Literally every wrestling news site is reporting it now.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think people are setting themselves up for disappointment if he doesn't come out, the best way to go is assume the journalist reporting it is full of shit, be surprised IF it actually happens.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll believe it when i see it. My bet is that if he does sign with them it's probably a 3 or 4 match deal. He's said he wants to spend more time with his family.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

DZ Crew said:


> I'll believe it when i see it. My bet is that if he does sign with them it's probably a 3 or 4 match deal. He's said he wants to spend more time with his family.


Bryan vs.

Omega
Hangman
Darby
Punk

Yeah I´m good he can have a four match world title run like that. LOL.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

If true…

As Dynamite goes off the air tonight, JR says thanks for watching WW…AEW Dynamite everyone. We’ll see you next week in Charlotte. Tony Schiavone says Yes! yes! yes! you will.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This stuff leaking reeks of WWE leaking it. Punk a Chicago ALL OUT weekend surprise and then Bryan Danielson in NYC would have been epic. AEW has been able to keep other secrets up unto now - I wonder why.


Yeah I bet if this is true AEW officials are furious you know they'd be doing everything to keep it under wraps.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> This stuff leaking reeks of WWE leaking it. Punk a Chicago ALL OUT weekend surprise and then Bryan Danielson in NYC would have been epic. AEW has been able to keep other secrets up unto now - I wonder why.


To be honest I'll never believe either until I see it. We've seen plenty of speculation in the past like this of Punk joining.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> To be honest I'll never believe either until I see it. We've seen plenty of speculation in the past like this of Punk joining.


This isn't speculation like Punk. This is saying the contract has been signed and its official.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

ShadowCounter said:


> This isn't speculation like Punk. This is saying the contract has been signed and its official.


By meh sources. Again, I'll believe it when he pops up in the ring. 

Lots of sources saying Punk signing is also close, doesn't mean it actually is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> This isn't speculation like Punk. This is saying the contract has been signed and its official.


So just because this person says that he's signed....that makes it legitimate? That makes no sense.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is starting out awesome.

I think Archer should actually pull off the upset.

Edit : wrong thread, drunk.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> So just because this person says that he's signed....that makes it legitimate? That makes no sense.


No, but everyone else is reporting on it and vouching for him too so if it is BS then a lot of reps are going down.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea something seems off about this, there's no way in hell AEW let this slip after keeping every signing previously a secret. Punk AND Bryan both reported to be in negations/signed on the same day? We'll see


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If true keep him away from Cody


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

AEW has literally no excuse to put all their garbage talent on tv now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

i mean yea Punk and Bryan are popular and known but are they really needed at this point? both are not gonna be what they a decade, 5 years ago and AEW already has put together a stacked and talented roster that is extrememly popular with the fans. like Jericho stepping down should mean a younger guy like Darby, Malakia, Jungle boy get featured more prominently imo


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Bryan got a great deal. He got everything he wanted from WWE as far as both control of his character and less dates, for the same amount of money.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm also questioning whether this is a good move for Bryan in general, the guy was able to work a safer style in WWE once his neck started to get a little better but AEW are more intense and focused on the in-ring side of wrestling, so you'd have to wonder if a move to that kind of company is good for Bryan, I'm not a fan of the guy but the last thing I wanna see is this guy get injured again.

I doubt it'll be anything more than a short deal as well, he'll be a part timer since he wants to spend time being a father.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Latest news is hes planning on debuting on New York and has a contract to work for new Japan too.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh

My

God


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll believe it when he shows up on an AEW show or AEW announces that he's signed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I have no idea exactly how reputable the guy from Body Slam is but guys like SRS & Zarian (who are reputable) while not saying they can confirm his report are saying this guy has sources in AEW.

So yeah, I think there is a very good chance of this being true. And if it is, holy shit for AEW.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm also questioning whether this is a good move for Bryan in general, the guy was able to work a safer style in WWE once his neck started to get a little better but AEW are more intense and focused on the in-ring side of wrestling, so you'd have to wonder if a move to that kind of company is good for Bryan, I'm not a fan of the guy but the last thing I wanna see is this guy get injured again.
> 
> I doubt it'll be anything more than a short deal as well, he'll be a part timer since he wants to spend time being a father.


Less dates more options to work different promotions makes a motivated happy Bryan. Just cuz he's in AEW doesn't mean it's any less safe he doesn't need to do 450 splashes and moonsault every match hes already over and wrestles an uptempo technical style. He'll be fine and I'd wager its a multi year deal...IFFFFF any of this is true of course lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

drougfree said:


> Imagine if they sign Cena and turn him heel. NWO 2.0 again!!!!


Cena with a legit heel turn would have been nice. Im afraid its way too late LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> i mean yea Punk and Bryan are popular and known but are they really needed at this point? both are not gonna be what they a decade, 5 years ago and AEW already has put together a stacked and talented roster that is extrememly popular with the fans. like Jericho stepping down should mean a younger guy like Darby, Malakia, Jungle boy get featured more prominently imo


Why would you not get 2 guys that would easily become the 2nd and 3rd biggest name on your roster? Whether they have the space is irrelevant to how it would be stupid to not get them if they can.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully it's true but I'm not believing it yet.

It would be huge though.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Why would you not get 2 guys that would easily become the 2nd and 3rd biggest name on your roster? Whether they have the space is irrelevant to how it would be stupid to not get them if they can.


cause they've put time and effort into a ton of guys to build with already. so instead of MJF and Darby having prime fueds on dynamite, they'll be on the 10 pm rampage show on fridays possibly


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm also questioning whether this is a good move for Bryan in general, the guy was able to work a safer style in WWE once his neck started to get a little better but AEW are more intense and focused on the in-ring side of wrestling, so you'd have to wonder if a move to that kind of company is good for Bryan, I'm not a fan of the guy but the last thing I wanna see is this guy get injured again.
> 
> I doubt it'll be anything more than a short deal as well, he'll be a part timer since he wants to spend time being a father.


I would almost argue the opposite way as far as the safer wrestling style. In aew he can probably get away with more mat based chain wrestling in his matches. If he wants that is. I could live without ever seeing him do a top rope headbutt or the top rope dropkick where he flat bumps on his back.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> cause they've put time and effort into a ton of guys to build with already. so instead of MJF and Darby having prime fueds on dynamite, they'll be on the 10 pm rampage show on fridays possibly


Nah they’ll be wrestling Bryan Danielson


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Nah they’ll be wrestling Bryan Danielson


idk maybe.

but if him and Punk were to have said contracts they'll just be the equivalent to wwe bringing back Goldberg and Cena or whatever other legend just to get a cheap, quick pop and take away from the guys already there. 

AEW is hot right now without them. keep building with the guys you got


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> cause they've put time and effort into a ton of guys to build with already. so instead of MJF and Darby having prime fueds on dynamite, they'll be on the 10 pm rampage show on fridays possibly


Somebody is going to get fucked I agree, but this is a business at the end of the day. You don't avoid getting a Bryan and Punk because you think Darby and MJF will be big stars for you down the road. You get Punk and Bryan then find a way to still feature your young promising talent.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

alex0816 said:


> idk maybe.
> 
> but if him and Punk were to have said contracts they'll just be the equivalent to wwe bringing back Goldberg and Cena or whatever other legend just to get a cheap, quick pop and take away from the guys already there.
> 
> AEW is hot right now without them. keep building with the guys you got


I disagree. It’s not just for a cheap pop. Bryan in particular has so much to give


My favourite wrestler in AEW. I’m so happy and it’s not even confirmed 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Not believing until i see it

no No no no NO no no no no no…..


no….
…..….
….
y…

ye…

yes?

yes

yes 

Yes

Yes!

YES!

YESYESYWYSHEUUUSYWYESYEYSYEYSYWYSYYSYSYSYDYYSYWYYSSYS


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Huge signing.

biggest signing in AEW history, if true.

I think AEW is probably the best place for Bryan. WWE hasn’t viewed him as a top star in a long time.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ll admit, I don’t and never have watched AEW, ( I haven’t been watching WWE either in a while except for a few highlights on YouTube ) but I’ll definitely be keeping up and following Bryan wherever he goes since he’s my favorite wrestler of all time, I would start watching an AEW with Bryan in it. ( It would be especially exiting if he gets his old Final Countdown Theme song ) CM Punk I’m not interested in at all though because I was never a fan of his, as a wrestler I thought he was mediocre compared with others like Daniel Bryan in the ring. Beyond that, idk I think there’s a good chance Punk would look even worse and more clumsy in the ring than he did when he left WWE since he hasn’t wrestled in years and likely doesn’t have the same energy in him as Bryan does in his 40’s.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fwwla said:


> I’ll admit, I don’t and never have watched AEW, ( I haven’t been watching WWE either in a while except for a few highlights on YouTube ) but I’ll definitely be keeping up and following Bryan wherever he goes since he’s my favorite wrestler of all time, I would start watching an AEW with Bryan in it. CM Punk I’m not interested in at all though because I was never a fan of his, as a wrestler I thought he was mediocre compared with others like Daniel Bryan in the ring. Beyond that, idk I think there’s a good chance Punk would look even worse in the ring than he did when he left WWE since he hasn’t wrestled in years and likely doesn’t have the same energy in him as Bryan does in his 40’s.


🤜🤛


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

LET'S FUCKING GOOO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fwwla said:


> I’ll admit, I don’t and never have watched AEW, ( I haven’t been watching WWE either in a while except for a few highlights on YouTube ) but I’ll definitely be keeping up and following Bryan wherever he goes since he’s my favorite wrestler of all time, I would start watching an AEW with Bryan in it. CM Punk I’m not interested in at all though because I was never a fan of his, as a wrestler I thought he was mediocre compared with others like Daniel Bryan in the ring. Beyond that, idk I think there’s a good chance Punk would look even worse in the ring than he did when he left WWE since he hasn’t wrestled in years and likely doesn’t have the same energy in him as Bryan does in his 40’s.


in preparation - might i suggest you start looking up older aew matches of Darby Allin and Jungle Boy

i have a feeling you might like both


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If the report is true, I’m both happy and disappointed at the same time. I’d be thrilled that Bryan is AEW, but I think it will kind of ruin the “pop” he would get if he came out as a complete surprise.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> Love Hall but he never received the push either of DB/Punk did, nor was he ever "The guy"


well The Rock was never pushed as hard and as long as Roman. does that make Roman a bigger deal than The Rock? no it doesnt. same with Hall and Punk/Bryan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> If the report is true, I’m both happy and disappointed at the same time. I’d be thrilled that Bryan is AEW, but I think it will kind of ruin the “pop” he would get if he came out as a complete surprise.


i’ll still be surprised - cause i don’t believe it


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Schwartzxz said:


> well The Rock was never pushed as hard and as long as Roman. does that make Roman a bigger deal than The Rock? no it doesnt. same with Hall and Punk/Bryan.


The Rock never stuck around, he went to Hollywood.

Hall wasn't as big in 1995 as Punk/Bryan were at their peak, period.

Lazy analogy.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Somebody is going to get fucked I agree, but this is a business at the end of the day. You don't avoid getting a Bryan and Punk because you think Darby and MJF will be big stars for you down the road. You get Punk and Bryan then find a way to still feature your young promising talent.


they have plenty of other people that will take a lot less air time or get shifted to dark


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Rock never stuck around, he went to Hollywood.
> 
> Hall wasn't as big in 1995 as Punk/Bryan were at their peak, period.
> 
> Lazy analogy.


Sure he was. Their peaks were not in high popularity times. And neither come close to the star power of Scott Hall in the nWo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll still be surprised - cause i don’t believe it


Yup certain shit is so big and important even a spoiler can't spoil it lol. Bryan and Punk could live stream themselves in an AEW practicing their debuts in new Bryan and Punk AEW branded merch and it still would feel like "holy shit" when they actually walked out on TV.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I highly doubt the addition of Bryan or Punk would mean other wrestlers get “demoted.” No wrestler appears on “Dynamite” each and every week. For example, today there was no Young Bucks, Cody, Malakai Black, Eddie Kingston, Ethan Page, Scorpio Sky and Matt Hardy.

Bryan and Punk would simply be added to the rotation.

I like this approach. I like having different wrestlers on every week. Keeps the shows fresh and fun.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I highly doubt the addition of Bryan or Punk would mean other wrestlers get “demoted.” No wrestler appears on “Dynamite” each and every week. For example, today there was no Young Bucks, Cody, Malakai Black, Eddie Kingston, Ethan Page, Scorpio Sky and Matt Hardy.
> 
> Bryan and Punk would simply be added to the rotation.
> 
> I like this approach. I like having different wrestlers on every week. Keeps the shows fresh and fun.


I agree. AEW with DB/Punk would be building a Raw 99/00 deep pool of talent where it feels like 7-8 different acts could be main eventing.

MJF
Jericho
Omega
Punk
Bryan
Darby
Page
Moxley
Young Bucks
Britt Baker

Contrast that in WWE 2000 which could feature:

Steve Austin
Vince McMahon
Rock
Undertaker
Mick Foley
HHH
Kurt Angle
Kane
Dudleys/Hardys/Edge & Christian
Trish/Lita


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Sure he was. Their peaks were not in high popularity times. And neither come close to the star power of Scott Hall in the nWo.


Why would that matter? Hall was an upper mid carder in the early - mid 90's, how his career played out afterwards is irrelevant. 

Bryan and Punk in 2021 are both bigger names than Scott Hall circa 1996.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> I agree. AEW with DB/Punk would be building a Raw 99/00 deep pool of talent where it feels like 7-8 different acts could be main eventing.
> 
> MJF
> Jericho
> ...


JEEZ, that's without even mentioning the likes of Cody Rhodes, Christian Cage, Malakai Black, Pac, Andrade El Idolo, Eddie Kingston, Lance Archer, Miro, Orange Cassidy, Sammy Guevara, Ricky Starks, Matt Hardy, Jungle Boy, Brian Cage, Dustin Rhodes, Young Bucks, Lucha Bros, Proud & Powerful, FTR, Thunder Rosa, Serena Deeb, Riho, Hikaru Shida, Kris Statlander, Yuka Sakazaki, and Tay Conti who would ALL add to the upper card too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan kicking Omega's head in would be fucking legendary. I'm all for it!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

So I guess OC and Darby and other guys main event push ends just like that. DB is the main event now


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Think this is a good move for Bryan as he'll get the freedom to do as he pleases in terms of wrestling dates. Not sure if this is really a game changer for AEW.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> I disagree. It’s not just for a cheap pop. Bryan in particular has so much to give
> 
> 
> My favourite wrestler in AEW. I’m so happy and it’s not even confirmed 🤣


but if he is gonna go to japan anytime he wants that restricts how AEW can use him, hence cheap occasional pop


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Can absolutely seeing this happening. He wants freedom and a gateway to wrestle in Japan. There are new people to wrestle in AEW, he will get creative control and tons more beside. Just surprised it would leak, could just be to boost ratings as he could turn up at any point.


----------



## MWI87 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bryan getting that creative control! "Doesn't work for me, brother"


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

MWI87 said:


> Bryan getting that creative control! "Doesn't work for me, brother"


Yeah but being that this is Bryan Danielson the only time he says that is when he goes over.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I just realized......the chants aren't quite the same of the old "Daniel Bryan"......to "Bryan Danielson" LOL


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I just realized......the chants aren't quite the same of the old "Daniel Bryan"......to "Bryan Danielson" LOL


Lol. I wonder if people will just chant "Dragon" instead. I can already hear the "Your gonna get your fucking head kicked in." chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prized Fighter said:


> Lol. I wonder if people will just chant "Dragon" instead. I can already hear the "Your gonna get your fucking head kicked in." chants.


Probably just "BRYAN, BRYAN, BRYAN" BUT...JR will still call him Daniel Bryan HAHAH BAW GAWD!


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

The Japan part of the story is making me think this is real. Bryan has always wanted to participate in a G1 Climax Tournament. This might be his opportunity of continuing to work in the States near his family, but still, live out his dream by being part of a G1.

Bryan in a G1 has me super excited. The matches he could have! Naito, Ibushi, Tanahashi, Okada, Ospreay, Shingo, Ishii, White, Suzuki, Hiromu, Kenta, Sabre Jr, !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I mentioned this i think in a different thread, but he better choose some safe workers, i worry moreso about him in AEW since there's more risky moves and people who aren't as safe as in WWE.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> The Japan part of the story is making me think this is real. Bryan has always wanted to participate in a G1 Climax Tournament. This might be his opportunity of continuing to work in the States near his family, but still, live out his dream by being part of a G1.
> 
> Bryan in a G1 has me super excited. The matches he could have! Naito, Ibushi, Tanahashi, Okada, Ospreay, Shingo, Ishii, White, Suzuki, Hiromu, Kenta, Sabre Jr, !!!!!!!!!!!!


yea definitely wanna see him in the G1 after his neck surgeries and concussions. I'd rather him stay at home


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

He may need to change his name in Japan, otherwise people might think it's the Karate Kid.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Well well well AEW fans, with Danielson signed, sealed and delivered and CM Punk allegedly on his way we may just have another pro wrasslin war on our hands.

Despite what some might think I'm firmly on the AEW side, it's clobbering time, yes! yes! yes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well well well AEW fans, with Danielson signed, sealed and delivered and CM Punk allegedly on his way we may just have another pro wrasslin war on our hands.
> 
> Despite what some might think I'm firmly on the AEW side, it's clobbering time, yes! yes! yes!


I know its complete overkill but imagine if they also signed Brock LOL


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> Not believing it until it's confirmed, but this really would be a big deal for AEW. A huge deal actually.


It cements them as the top wrestling promotion in America especially if Punk signs also.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> I know its complete overkill but imagine if they also signed Brock LOL


I'd be in favour of it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Signing Punk/DB would be the equivalent of Nash/Hall. Game changer!


Not even remotely similar. Both Punk and Danielson are older then Hall and Nash were.

Nash was a recent former champion and Hall was a recent IC champion jumping at the height of their popularity. Punk hasn't wrestled in 6 years, was humiliated in MMA and his stock is possibly the lowest its been. Danielson won't be able to use the name which made him famous, has a long history of concussions, is more limited in the ring and has to protect himself, hasn't been popular for around 6 years. 

You can dress it up however you like, but neither are game changers.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

the_flock said:


> Not even remotely similar. Both Punk and Danielson are older then Hall and Nash were.
> 
> Nash was a recent former champion and Hall was a recent IC champion jumping at the height of their popularity. Punk hasn't wrestled in 6 years, was humiliated in MMA and his stock is possibly the lowest its been. Danielson won't be able to use the name which made him famous, has a long history of concussions, is more limited in the ring and has to protect himself, hasn't been popular for around 6 years.
> 
> You can dress it up however you like, but neither are game changers.


Come on brother, it's exciting news and both guys will boost ratings if used properly.

The real question is can TK use them properly


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Come on brother, it's exciting news and both guys will boost ratings if used properly.
> 
> The real question is can TK use them properly


Cheap ratings boost for a few weeks, yes. Then they will get fed to Cody and people will switch off.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Come on brother, it's exciting news and both guys will boost ratings if used properly.
> 
> *The real question is can TK use them properly*


If it's all true then I don't think tk use of them will be an issue because I can see both guys having a massive amount of creative freedom and I trust both punk and bryan have the right wrestling minds to deliver creatively.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

This is not the rebirth of monday night wars/nwo 2.0 but if punk and bryan were to join then this would be the closest thing to mnw/nwo era since that era of wrestling.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

He’s a big name with a quite large and loyal following, good business on AEW’s part


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

the_flock said:


> Not even remotely similar. Both Punk and Danielson are older then Hall and Nash were.
> 
> Nash was a recent former champion and Hall was a recent IC champion jumping at the height of their popularity. Punk hasn't wrestled in 6 years, was humiliated in MMA and his stock is possibly the lowest its been. Danielson won't be able to use the name which made him famous, has a long history of concussions, is more limited in the ring and has to protect himself, hasn't been popular for around 6 years.
> 
> You can dress it up however you like, but neither are game changers.


Dude, Bryan just main evented Wrestlemania this year. Punk's return is the second biggest prize other than Brock Lesnar in sports-entertainment. Look at the buzz Edge created from his return from retirement.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice, great that he can potentially do NJPW as well. Bryan as future IWGP US champ defending in both AEW and NJPW (& Strong) and hopefully will be in this year's G1 as its happening end of the year. He'd actually be one of the strong favourites to win as NJPW is lacking in upper card at the moment due to injuries. Bryan vs Okada, Naito, Tanahashi, Shingo, Ibushi, White and Ospreay would be epic, plus you have interesting match ups vs Zack Sabre Jr, Taichi, Suzuki, Evil etc.

Then on AEW side Vs Omega, Cody, Moxley, Jericho, MJF, Black, Darby, Archer and even Miro would all be fresh.

Bryan also showed in WWE that he can play both top face and (Eco) Heel so he'll help bring a lot eyes to the company.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dammit I have been trying so hard to not be excited for this. These reports aren't making things any easier for me. I will shit on pwinsider forever if this "confirmed report" turns out to be bullshit.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Probably just "BRYAN, BRYAN, BRYAN" BUT...JR will still call him Daniel Bryan HAHAH BAW GAWD!


"Bah Gawd WWF superstar Daniel Bryan is stomping a mudhole in WWE champion Kenny Omega on WWE dynamite!"


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not surprised at all. I expected this.*


Yep, as much as you expected Sasha Banks' Emmy nomination, if not more.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The young twerps make Daniel Bryan look like Andre the giant


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Can’t believe six years ago we were talking about Daniel Bryan’s retirement and that he would never wrestle again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Dammit I have been trying so hard to not be excited for this. These reports aren't making things any easier for me. I will shit on pwinsider forever if this "confirmed report" turns out to be bullshit.


i’m with you, if this is not true - pwinsider will deserve all the venom


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> Can’t believe six years ago we were talking about Daniel Bryan’s retirement and that he would never wrestle again.


And he would have stayed retired had he not taken a stand when his contract ended with WWE and threatened to leave for NJPW if they didn't let him wrestle. He went out of his way see multiple non WWE doctors to get cleared and even then WWE wasn't clearing him.

I have always believed Bryan's condition wasn't as bad as WWE labelled it. They did it to get him out of the way to get Roman cheered as the top guy.

They did same with Sting.

Daniel Bryan has wrestled great matches for years in WWE since his return and seems healthy. Sting looks healthy for his age and gave a great performance at DoN.

There are literally no limit to how much petty Vince and co can get to get what they want.

Also someone mentioned WWE leaking this news. I wouldn't put it past them. SRS from fightful released this on Punks status with AEW:


> Fightful has not officially confirmed this report with CM Punk himself or All Elite Wrestling officials. We have been told in recent days that *higher ups in WWE believe that Punk is headed to AEW. *


These incompetent losers can't create good surprises anymore and even if they do they can't sustain it. So they are ruining it for AEW too now. NXT couldn't do shit so I guess this is their new plan.


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Don't care what anybody says about Tony Khan, I will always appreciate him for going all out for wrestling.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

I have to see this to believe it.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Not even remotely similar. Both Punk and Danielson are older then Hall and Nash were.
> 
> Nash was a recent former champion and Hall was a recent IC champion jumping at the height of their popularity. Punk hasn't wrestled in 6 years, was humiliated in MMA and his stock is possibly the lowest its been. Danielson won't be able to use the name which made him famous, has a long history of concussions, is more limited in the ring and has to protect himself, hasn't been popular for around 6 years.
> 
> You can dress it up however you like, but neither are game changers.


Cry more


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

AEW mentioned Tony Khan making an announcement next week. It would be smart to announce DB signing if it's true. Would definitely help with ticket sales.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

zkorejo said:


> AEW mentioned Tony Khan making an announcement next week. It would be smart to announce DB signing if it's true. Would definitely help with ticket sales.


Why do people keep saying this? It literally said in big, clear letters on screen that he is there to announce "a new live show".


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Why do people keep saying this? It literally said in big, clear letters on screen that he is there to announce "a new live show".


Ah I see. Didn't pay much attention to it during dynamite. Thanks.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well well well AEW fans, with Danielson signed, sealed and delivered and CM Punk allegedly on his way we may just have another pro wrasslin war on our hands.
> 
> Despite what some might think I'm firmly on the AEW side, it's clobbering time, yes! yes! yes!


Do you genuinely think if these 2 b-listers are signed, AEW would become a genuine threat for WWE?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you genuinely think if these 2 b-listers are signed, AEW would become a genuine threat for WWE?


No they won't be a threat to WWE and its getting boring people going on about AEW is on that level. Not yet and not for a long time. 

BUT to deny they aren't actual competitors to WWE now is sheer delusion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you genuinely think if these 2 b-listers are signed, AEW would become a genuine threat for WWE?


Looool at B-listers. Try again


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Looool at B-listers. Try again


Compare them to the rock and Austin, hogan. These are people who actually moved the needle. They are genuine a listers. 

I put would them in the same level as guys like Orton, Edge b listers.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Compare them to the rock and Austin, hogan. These are people who actually moved the needle. They are genuine a listers.
> 
> I put would them in the same level as guys like Orton, Edge b listers.


But it’s 2021, and Orton and Edge are now the A-listers, and if they are, then so are Bryan and Punk.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

omaroo said:


> No they won't be a threat to WWE and its getting boring people going on about AEW is on that level. Not yet and not for a long time.
> 
> BUT to deny they aren't actual competitors to WWE now is sheer delusion.


they are not WWE competitors. They are an alternate option to WWE. 

WWE is far too popular to have competition.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> But it’s 2021, and Orton and Edge are now the A-listers, and if they are, then so are Bryan and Punk.


I still would not consider Orton and edge as a listers. Neither move the needle.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> they are not WWE competitors. They are an alternate option to WWE.
> 
> WWE is far too popular to have competition.


AEW is competition


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> AEW is competition


Ok if you say so. Perhaps if you say it 100 times it comes true.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Ok if you say so. Perhaps if you say it 100 times it comes true.


Works both ways. You can say it’s not, doesn’t mean it isn’t


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Works both ways. You can say it’s not, doesn’t mean it isn’t


Look at the figures lol. 
Compare social media followers, Google ssardches, international ratings.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> Look at the figures lol.
> Compare social media followers, Google ssardches, international ratings.


How long has AEW been around again? I think the figures are pretty good


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> How long has AEW been around again? I think the figures are pretty good


I think so as well, but not competition.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> I think so as well, but not competition.


Time will tell


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

rich110991 said:


> Time will tell


Agree, but not right now

See below as an example.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nabbed from Reddit:

'Meltzer said he doesn't yet know for a fact that Bryan is signed for AEW, but all signs so far point to the deal being done, with a debut in New York being the most likely outcome. WWE's talks with NJPW earlier this year happened because WWE wanted to keep Bryan at all costs, but NJPW chose to go with AEW, which Dave says was the deciding factor for Bryan's decision.'

That NJPW partnership may be paying off big time!

For wrestlers who love the sporting side of pro wrestling, New Japan remains the pinnacle and that's one reason why this partnership has benefits.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Nabbed from Reddit:
> 
> 'Meltzer said he doesn't yet know for a fact that Bryan is signed for AEW, but all signs so far point to the deal being done, with a debut in New York being the most likely outcome. WWE's talks with NJPW earlier this year happened because WWE wanted to keep Bryan at all costs, but NJPW chose to go with AEW, which Dave says was the deciding factor for Bryan's decision.'
> 
> That NJPW partnership may be paying off big time!


Can’t I just believe that Bryan chose AEW because he knows it’s better? 😬


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TK better buy this.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> TK better buy this.


Might cost a lot


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy fuck, this is absolutely huge if it's true. Andrade, Malakai Black and Danielson in a month or so? AEW is making MOVES.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Rock never stuck around, he went to Hollywood.
> 
> Hall wasn't as big in 1995 as Punk/Bryan were at their peak, period.
> 
> Lazy analogy.


call it whatever you want but its the truth. it shows you the state of wrestling back in the 90s and in the last 10 years when Hall who was not pushed as a top guy and didnt win the world title was a bigger star than 2 guys who got the titles and were pushed as top guys.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you genuinely think if these 2 b-listers are signed, AEW would become a genuine threat for WWE?


I think if used properly Punk is probably the most valuable out of the two and we could see him bring competitive numbers to WWE.

In terms of putting WWE out of business I don't think that would happen ever but beating RAW in the ratings? Yeah, I could see Punk, Bryan and a hot AEW product doing that. Maybe even Smackdown also.

But this is AEW and they've fucked up every big chance they've had to attract a more casual audience so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

In my opinion. If he has signed. AEW should promote it. Billboards, commercials everything. And say he's gonna be debuting in September at grand slam. Promote the shit out or his signing and what he's gonna do when he's on TV. They should get a decent rating. Maybe a 1.2 I would of thought.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I’ll believe this when I see it. 
Wish it was a surprise.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geert Wilders said:


> Compare them to the rock and Austin, hogan. These are people who actually moved the needle. They are genuine a listers.
> 
> I put would them in the same level as guys like Orton, Edge b listers.


the top guys of any era is the a-listers

rock, austin, hogan can’t wrestle anymore

cm punk / Bryan are for sure a-listers in the current era


----------



## REALCellWaters (Mar 15, 2021)

Some people say Daniel Bryan signing with AEW (then if they acquire CM Punk too) is a "game-changer", as if their signing alone is the start of the next big wrestling boom (Hall, Nash, Hogan heel turn - nWo).

I read a post by Vince Russo on social media that I agree with. You can get a-list Hollywood actors to star in Jack and Jill, but without creative the movie will still suck. So a "game-changer" would be creative overhaul. With that said, Daniel Bryan and CM Punk are big wrestling stars.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This sounds solid, but like one of the previous posters had said I'd believe it when I see it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Do you genuinely think if these 2 b-listers are signed, AEW would become a genuine threat for WWE?


Not a chance. Cena returning for the Summer is a bigger deal.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Geert Wilders said:


> Compare them to the rock and Austin, hogan. These are people who actually moved the needle. They are genuine a listers.
> 
> I put would them in the same level as guys like Orton, Edge b listers.


Randy Orton is bigger than both of them put together.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

the_flock said:


> Not a chance. Cena returning for the Summer is a bigger deal.


Yes a part-timer coming back for 6 weeks for one match is bigger than two of the biggest names of the past decade coming to AEW for full time long term contracts.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

sim8 said:


> Yes a part-timer coming back for 6 weeks for one match is bigger than two of the biggest names of the past decade coming to AEW for full time long term contracts.


Bryan would not be wrestling full time and neither would Punk, let's get that right out of the way. They'd both be on limited schedules, Bryan has already stated that he wants to spend more time with his family, so full time is out of the question, he'll sign on for 4 matches a year. Punk won't be full time either, he's a special attraction, nor would Punk be interested in a full time schedule.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bryan would not be wrestling full time and neither would Punk, let's get that right out of the way. They'd both be on limited schedules, Bryan has already stated that he wants to spend more time with his family, so full time is out of the question, he'll sign on for 4 matches a year. Punk won't be full time either, he's a special attraction, nor would Punk be interested in a full time schedule.


If this is true and how it goes down I'll completely 180 my opinion and say it's a bad move. The benefit of signing a big star is being able to utilise them as much as possible.

If Bryan is turning up for 4 matches a year then it's terrible business. The money is having Bryan main eventing every house show, turning up on TV, occasional TV matches and naturally every PPV.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

peowulf said:


> Yep, as much as you expected Sasha Banks' Emmy nomination, if not more.


Try not to derail the thread please, Sasha isn't relevant and star wars is not either


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bryan would not be wrestling full time and neither would Punk, let's get that right out of the way. They'd both be on limited schedules, Bryan has already stated that he wants to spend more time with his family, so full time is out of the question, he'll sign on for 4 matches a year. Punk won't be full time either, he's a special attraction, nor would Punk be interested in a full time schedule.


The AEW schedule is a lot easier than WWE's either way. I don't expect either man to wrestle every single week or even appear every week but the way AEW works, nobody appears every single week. Case in point, Bucks were off this week


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If this is true and how it goes down I'll completely 180 my opinion and say it's a bad move. The benefit of signing a big star is being able to utilise them as much as possible.
> 
> If Bryan is turning up for 4 matches a year then it's terrible business. The money is having Bryan main eventing every house show, turning up on TV, occasional TV matches and naturally every PPV.


I don't know if he will only sign up for 4 matches a year, but going off of what he's said in wanting to be around his family more often and being there for his kids, I don't think he'll be full time.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Kalashnikov said:


> Holy fuck, this is absolutely huge if it's true. Andrade, Malakai Black and Danielson in a month or so? AEW is making MOVES.


But still some people will claim they are just signing WWE castoffs/being WWE lite despite these guys being elite level performers.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> But still some people will claim they are just signing WWE castoffs/being WWE lite despite these guys being elite level performers.


Bryan and Punk are huge signings for AEW if these rumours are true, but I wouldn't classify Andrade and Tommy End as elite signings, they're goth decent but neither one of them will create business or move the needle for them.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't know if he will only sign up for 4 matches a year, but going off of what he's said in wanting to be around his family more often and being there for his kids, I don't think he'll be full time.


With AEW if he's just signed on for the Dynamite TV show that's only 2 days a month working which might totally line up with him wanting to work less.

I think there is a huge missed opportunity in not getting him for house show dates though.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't know if he will only sign up for 4 matches a year, but going off of what he's said in wanting to be around his family more often and being there for his kids, I don't think he'll be full time.


Full time in AEW is a lot different than full time in WWE. He could only work once every 3 weeks in AEW and that could be considered a full time role as they rotate their roster. That would still give him literally the rest of the month to spend with his family.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With AEW if he's just signed on for the Dynamite TV show that's only 2 days a month working which might totally line up with him wanting to work less.
> 
> I think there is a huge missed opportunity in not getting him for house show dates though.


It's possibly a missed opportunity if he misses house shows but I think AEW and Tony Khan should primarily be focused on moving the needle on TV, Bryan and Punk would be the first guys AEW have on their roster who are genuinely capable of moving the needle big time for them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418210111428784129


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

I´ll wait until he actually shows up to be excited..


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It's possibly a missed opportunity if he misses house shows but I think AEW and Tony Khan should primarily be focused on moving the needle on TV, Bryan and Punk would be the first guys AEW have on their roster who are genuinely capable of moving the needle big time for them.


AEW don't do house shows. They've literally only done one in their entire existence. House shows are the WWE model.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

A PG Attitude said:


> AEW don't do house shows. They've literally only done one in their entire existence. House shows are the WWE model.


Did AEW not say recently that house shows are in the plans? With the amount of audience they draw I think it hurts them not to do house shows.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Did AEW not say recently that house shows are in the plans? With the amount of audience they draw I think it hurts them not to do house shows.


house shows was the plan before pamdemic and before rampage

it would always have been the rampage slot

ie> once a week max

they won’t do house shows with rampage locked down


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

House shows are largely not needed anymore with the way TV contracts in pro-wrestling work today. People need to stop thinking the business model is the same as it was during the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Avoiding house shows keeps your TV audiences hot as well as the show doesn't become overexposed in the live audience markets.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Best part about all of these so called signings is Andrade gets shuffled right back into the midcard never to be seen again.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

More money to be made doing house shows, lads. If you've got a hot product where you sell thousands of tickets regularly you should do more shows until those numbers start dropping.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Given AEW's track record with surprises, I'll have to see Bryan on TV before I believe it.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So much negativity 😃😃😃

Bryan Danielson!!!


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If Bryan is turning up for 4 matches a year then it's terrible business. The money is having Bryan main eventing every house show, turning up on TV, occasional TV matches and naturally every PPV.


He didn't do that in WWE, so he won't do that in AEW. He has stated he wants to tick a few wrestlers off his wishlist who he wants to wrestle before he retires. He wants the ability to work anywhere and wants a limited schedule. I can see him working in AEW/NJPW/ROH/Impact for a couple of years and then do a HOF run in WWE for a year before retiring for good.

AEW has set a precedent now, part time wrestlers and retired wrestlers are going there for one last pay day.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

sim8 said:


> Yes a part-timer coming back for 6 weeks for one match is bigger than two of the biggest names of the past decade coming to AEW for full time long term contracts.


2 of the biggest names of the past decade? 

Punk has been inactive for nearly 7 years. 

Danielson peaked in 2012 and his run since coming back from injury over the last few years has been very meh. The only thing keeping the spotlight on Danielson is featuring in Total Bellas. 

AJ Styles between 2016-2018 was bigger than Punk and at least on par with the Yes movement. 

Lesnar, Cena, Orton, Rollins, Broken Matt Hardy, Bayley, Sasha, The Bellas, Paige was bigger than Punk.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Bryan would not be wrestling full time and neither would Punk, let's get that right out of the way. They'd both be on limited schedules, Bryan has already stated that he wants to spend more time with his family, so full time is out of the question, he'll sign on for 4 matches a year. Punk won't be full time either, he's a special attraction, nor would Punk be interested in a full time schedule.


Nobody expects them to be wrestling every night but those guys are more than likely going to be on the show pretty much every week for a couple years, whether that's cutting an in-ring promo, doing a backstage promo/interview or vignette (which can be filmed at anytime giving them 2 or more weeks off the road), being involved in a run in or a brawl, etc. 

Someone like Cena, Goldberg or Brock show up on tv a handful of times a year and wrestle even less and then they disappear for months at a time, that's part time. Kenny Omega, Jericho, and Hangman don't wrestle every week, but I sure as hell wouldn't call them part timers. 

I think a schedule where you're at work 1 day a week or even a day every 2 weeks leaves someone like Bryan plenty of time to spend with his kids.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Nobody expects them to be wrestling every night but those guys are more than likely going to be on the show pretty much every week for a couple years, whether that's cutting an in-ring promo, doing a backstage promo/interview or vignette (which can be filmed at anytime giving them 2 or more weeks off the road), being involved in a run in or a brawl, etc.
> 
> Someone like Cena, Goldberg or Brock show up on tv a handful of times a year and wrestle even less and then they disappear for months at a time, that's part time. Kenny Omega, Jericho, and Hangman don't wrestle every week, but I sure as hell wouldn't call them part timers.
> 
> I think a schedule where you're at work 1 day a week or even a day every 2 weeks leaves someone like Bryan plenty of time to spend with his kids.


They’re just trying to put a dampener on things


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

the_flock said:


> 2 of the biggest names of the past decade?
> 
> Punk has been inactive for nearly 7 years.
> 
> ...


Punk was the hottest thing from 2009 to 2014. Bryan was white hot from 2013 to 2016. May not be the longest period but neither was Austin's run on top which was only a few years too.

The peaks of Broken Matt Hardy, Bayley, Bellas, Paige, Orton, Rollins do not touch Punks peak.

Only names you said that are in the conversation is Lesnar and Cena


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Nobody expects them to be wrestling every night but those guys are more than likely going to be on the show pretty much every week for a couple years, whether that's cutting an in-ring promo, doing a backstage promo/interview or vignette (which can be filmed at anytime giving them 2 or more weeks off the road), being involved in a run in or a brawl, etc.


To be honest, I hope that if they do indeed sign Bryan Danielson and CM Punk that they deep them for special attractions. Each of their feuds should be slow-burners with plenty of time to develop. I agree they'll be much more available and interested in the product than someone like Lesnar, which is great, but don't wanna ruin it by hotshotting. This is arguably the biggest opportunity AEW has had since its inception to move the needle, even if it's a small amount.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

the_flock said:


> 2 of the biggest names of the past decade?
> 
> Punk has been inactive for nearly 7 years.
> 
> ...


‘Danielson peaked in 2012’
No.

‘AJ Styles between 2016-2018 was bigger than Punk and at least on par with the Yes movement.’
No.

‘Lesnar, Cena, Orton, Rollins, Broken Matt Hardy, Bayley, Sasha, The Bellas, Paige was bigger than Punk.’
First three names okay. The rest is just….no. Fucking Bayley lol.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> If this is true and how it goes down I'll completely 180 my opinion and say it's a bad move. The benefit of signing a big star is being able to utilise them as much as possible.
> 
> If Bryan is turning up for 4 matches a year then it's terrible business. The money is having Bryan main eventing every house show, turning up on TV, occasional TV matches and naturally every PPV.


The don't really do house shows. they've had a grand total of one. Even if they did, he ain't working the house show circuit.


----------



## Well You Know (Nov 8, 2019)

I am not an AEW guy, really only because I am cheap and won't pay for cable (WWE on Hulu and Peacock)...but I love that some of these big names are jumping over there. It can only make the competitive products of both companies better. It will feel like a big deal when an AEW star makes the jump to the other side.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well You Know said:


> I am not an AEW guy, really only because I am cheap and won't pay for cable (WWE on Hulu and Peacock)...but I love that some of these big names are jumping over there. It can only make the competitive products of both companies better. *It will feel like a big deal when an AEW star makes the jump to the other side.*


hopefully they have more sense and don’t do that 😂


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Jersey said:


> I have to see this to believe it.


Thats the primary goal..


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With AEW if he's just signed on for the Dynamite TV show that's only 2 days a month working which might totally line up with him wanting to work less.
> 
> I think there is a huge missed opportunity in not getting him for house show dates though.


They're not taping shows like they have been during the pandemic, they're on the road, that's 4 days and 8 if you include Rampage, which are seperate events. I'm sure they won't work all of those days but, yeah they'll probably be showing up on tv in some form or another (a pretaped backstage segment) at least 3-4+ days a month. They're gonna want to use these guys as much as they can.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> ‘Danielson peaked in 2012’
> No.
> 
> ‘AJ Styles between 2016-2018 was bigger than Punk and at least on par with the Yes movement.’
> ...


I can’t believe this weirdo really just said that Rollins was bigger than Punk LMAO


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> More money to be made doing house shows, lads. If you've got a hot product where you sell thousands of tickets regularly you should do more shows until those numbers start dropping.


wwe‘s been losing money on house shows according to their financials

if the biggest kid on the block can’t make it work / how would aew be able?

plus it goes against the ‘lighter schedule’ promise


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wwe‘s been losing money on house shows according to their financials
> 
> if the biggest kid on the block can’t make it work / how would aew be able?
> 
> plus it goes against the ‘lighter schedule’ promise


Yep I don’t want them to do house shows. Keep the talent happy and the fans wanting to go to the TV shows where it matters


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

MaseMan said:


> House shows are largely not needed anymore with the way TV contracts in pro-wrestling work today. People need to stop thinking the business model is the same as it was during the Monday Night Wars.


Exactly. The WWE model is dead. Even they are talking about scaling back on house shows due to money loss. AEW has their own model and house shows aren't on the menu. AEW instead lets the guys work indy shows at their leisure. The boys make the choice of where, when and how. TK has said maybe they'd do 1 house show a week as talent was requesting it but that was it...and this was pre-pandemic.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

taker_2004 said:


> To be honest, I hope that if they do indeed sign Bryan Danielson and CM Punk that they deep them for special attractions. Each of their feuds should be slow-burners with plenty of time to develop. I agree they'll be much more available and interested in the product than someone like Lesnar, which is great, but don't wanna ruin it by hotshotting. This is arguably the biggest opportunity AEW has had since its inception to move the needle, even if it's a small amount.


Yeah I could see them wrestling maybe every month and a half - two months once they've settled into a rhythm, but their bigger feuds will probably take 4-6 months to build. AEW seems to like to have bigger feuds that are kind of cooking in the background and gradually being built up.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Damn...good move. Not a personal favorite of mine but I can definitely see why people like him.

He fits AEW perfectly.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> they are not WWE competitors. They are an alternate option to WWE.
> 
> WWE is far too popular to have competition.


When you start stealing talents the way AEW is doing and when you start stealing a fan here and there, yes you are a competitor. How stupid do you have to be to believe AEW isn’t a competitor.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> they are not WWE competitors. They are an alternate option to WWE.
> 
> WWE is far too popular to have competition.


They're not going to put WWE out of business or anything but they're likely to start closing in on Raw's ratings. They could be looking at doing 1.2-3 regularly with both Bryan and Punk compared to 1.6 average for Raw, and they might even beat them or tie them for big episodes. That's closer than any company has been in more than 20 years. Just the fact that they're starting to be able to lure top WWE talent shows that they're a competitor.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> They're not going to put WWE out of business or anything but they're likely to start closing in on Raw's ratings. They could be looking at doing 1.2-3 regularly with both Bryan and Punk compared to 1.6 average for Raw, and they might even beat them or tie them for big episodes. That's closer than any company has been in more than 20 years. Just the fact that they're starting to be able to lure top WWE talent shows that they're a competitor.


I also people fail to realize that far bigger companies than WWE have risen and fallen, either losing their positions as market leaders or even going bankrupt: Sears, Woolworth, KMART, Microsoft, BlockBuster, Polaroid, PanAm, GM, Compaq, just to name a few.

Complacency in their hegemonic position, even if there seemed to be insurmountable barriers to entry for competition, have caused companies with far more capital than WWE could ever dream of to fail.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

ARE WE GETTING THE YES CHANTS??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

taker_2004 said:


> I also people fail to realize that far bigger companies than WWE have risen and fallen, either losing their positions as market leaders or even going bankrupt: Sears, Woolworth, KMART, Microsoft, BlockBuster, Polaroid, PanAm, GM, Compaq, just to name a few.
> 
> Complacency in their hegemonic position, even if there seemed to be insurmountable barriers to entry for competition, have caused companies with far more capital than WWE could ever dream of to fail.


there’s even a song about this phenomenon 

nobody is immune


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Randy Orton is bigger than both of them put together.


Based on what? Orton never moved the needle or got the audience reaction Punk and Bryan get. All Out 2019 had a much higher ticket demand than WrestleMania 35 based on CM Punk returning rumors.

Let's face it, Orton has been pushed to the moon for 20 years and he never drew a dime. Nobody gives a crap about him. The same goes for Cuck Rollins.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

the_flock said:


> Randy Orton is bigger than both of them put together.


I’d disagree with this but yea the overall idea I agree with. They are simply not big time players like everyone is making them out to be.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> ‘Danielson peaked in 2012’
> No.
> 
> ‘AJ Styles between 2016-2018 was bigger than Punk and at least on par with the Yes movement.’
> ...


Pretty much agree with this. Anyone that seriously thinks that AJ 2016-18 was bigger than Punk must've been living on the moon in 2011


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> They're not going to put WWE out of business or anything but they're likely to start closing in on Raw's ratings. They could be looking at doing 1.2-3 regularly with both Bryan and Punk compared to 1.6 average for Raw, and they might even beat them or tie them for big episodes. That's closer than any company has been in more than 20 years. Just the fact that they're starting to be able to lure top WWE talent shows that they're a competitor.


RAW is failing on their own. It’s not really an AEW success if RAW fall to AEWs ratings. AEW should be growing.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

At this point AEW could run their own All In PPV head to head with WrestleMania 38. And I'd choose AEW. That's how much star power and dream matches at their disposal before you add in the partnership with NJPW, Impact and NWA.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> 2 of the biggest names of the past decade?
> 
> Punk has been inactive for nearly 7 years.
> 
> ...


Lol GTFO with that bs.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

He goes to AEW while his wife & sister in-law return to wwe. Didn’t he say not to long ago that he wants to be a full time dad? I’m not saying he lied but …. You tell me.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jersey said:


> He goes to AEW while his wife & sister in-law return to wwe. Didn’t he say not to long ago that he wants to be a full time dad? I’m not saying he lied but …. You tell me.


Someone’s mad


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> Pretty much agree with this. Anyone that seriously thinks that AJ 2016-18 was bigger than Punk must've been living on the moon in 2011


Anyone that thinks CM Punk being over in 2011 equals being over in 2021 must be living on the moon.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Lol GTFO with that bs.


What I find fascinating is all the people creaming their pants over Bryan and Punk going to AEW are the same people who have been saying for months that they don't want them in AEW because they're washed up.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never been a Daniel Bryan fan but I was expecting him to be a WWE lifer. It's interesting that he's venturing out to other companies but it's also pretty cool that he can basically do whatever he wants and work anywhere. He's obviously not hurting for money either and he'll probably still make the same kind of money (maybe even more) between working AEW & in NJPW/Japan.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

the_flock said:


> Anyone that thinks CM Punk being over in 2011 equals being over in 2021 must be living on the moon.


I agree with this. If he had come back say 3 or 4 years ago maybe it would be different, but now I'm not so sure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Booker To comments on DB


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Also DB isnt on the WWE superstars 'current' roster






Superstars


Come to the home of WWE Superstars past and present – see their career highlights, videos, news, photos and much more!




www.wwe.com


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

ryanschuette said:


> I agree with this. If he had come back say 3 or 4 years ago maybe it would be different, but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Even if AEW had actually signed him in the beginning, it would have been a bigger deal. 2 years later hmm


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Exciting news. This will be huge for AEW.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

If both Punk and Bryan will join and AEW won't fuck it up they maybe really could be a serious rival to WWE. Would love it


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The signing of Punk would still be a big deal because American wrestling has created so few new male superstars in years since 2011. Nor has it had angles or stories that were talked about as much as Pipe Bomb/Summer of Punk.

Think about it, you've got:

The Shield original run and reunion
Bray Wyatt's characters and gimmicks
Yes movement/Bryan's push
Brock breaking the streak
NXT call ups like Owens, Balor, Zayn, Joe
Roman Reigns ascension to face of company
AJ Styles surprise debut and push
Charlotte vs Sasha
Braun's original push
Ronda Rousey
Becky's The Man
Kofimania
Cinematic matches
Reigns heel turn

That's about it. Then AEW comes along.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

From everything I've pieced together from a far looking at this, it seems like Bryan's contract with WWE was expiring or after it expired, he went to WWE about the possibility of working NJPW matches. Which is why you heard those stories of Nick Khan contacting NJPW trying to work out a deal. So it seems like Bryan's 1st option was trying to re-sign with WWE while also being able to work NJPW.

And then when it didn't seem like that was going to happen, Bryan decided to come to AEW. He's not getting any younger and this window to be able to have all of these matches outside WWE won't be open forever. So he's making the jump.

I would have been happy regardless of what he did, but him doing this and being able to work with practically anyone he wants to is very exciting.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

the_flock said:


> What I find fascinating is all the people creaming their pants over Bryan and Punk going to AEW are the same people who have been saying for months that they don't want them in AEW because they're washed up.


You're literally pulling that out of your ass. Show a quote from one person kissing his ass now that said previously they would hate to see them in AEW because they are washed up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jersey said:


> He goes to AEW while his wife & sister in-law return to wwe. Didn’t he say not to long ago that he wants to be a full time dad? I’m not saying he lied but …. You tell me.


I think it's probably better for most relationships to not work together.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> You're literally pulling that out of your ass. Show a quote from on person kissing his ass now that said previously they would hate to see them in AEW because they are washed up.


Yeah, the only ones I wasn't bothered about joining were Hardy Boyz, Rey Mysterio and Edge. 

Punk and Bryan have always been dream signings.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Klitschko said:


> You're literally pulling that out of your ass. Show a quote from on person kissing his ass now that said previously they would hate to see them in AEW because they are washed up.


A lot of people on this forum 6 months ago said he's done.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

That's great news. Really exciting. Now make him AEW champ. Immediately


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

If true, Daniel Bryan is a great pick up for AEW. He's nowhere near as popular as he was. And crowd was way hotter for Edge and Roman at Mania. But from a wrestling fans perspective, it's a massive get. 

CM Punk I feel is too old now and not passionate enough with a terrible physique. He personally won't b worth it unless for one off special feuds. 

Anyway looks like AEW decided this year to start investing heavily in Talent. Interesting to see what happens long term.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> I've never been a Daniel Bryan fan but I was expecting him to be a WWE lifer. It's interesting that he's venturing out to other companies but it's also pretty cool that he can basically do whatever he wants and work anywhere. He's obviously not hurting for money either and he'll probably still make the same kind of money (maybe even more) between working AEW & in NJPW/Japan.



WWE lifer? Didn't they already fire him? 

He owes them nothing.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheGoodCoach said:


> WWE lifer? Didn't they already fire him?
> 
> He owes them nothing.


When they fired him for choking Justin Roberts? I think that was just a panic and they rehired him pretty quickly too. He wasn't a 'star' yet at that point either, popular but not a 'star'.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

TheGoodCoach said:


> WWE lifer? Didn't they already fire him?
> 
> He owes them nothing.


He was fired once shortly after his debut since no one communicated choking was one of the things not to be done when Nexus destroyed everything, he was quickly rehired.

As for this current leave, he wasn't "fired", his contract ran out and he didn't sign a new one with WWE, quite different from a firing, especially as WWE were trying to negotiate one for him to sign.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's easy for a wrestler to be seen as a WWE lifer when there was nowhere else to go, not the case anymore


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I mean... its a good pickup, probably even a great pick up, but game changer? quit with the hyperbole.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Someone’s mad


Mad at? I’m mad at someone I don’t know? Make it make sense.


----------



## MWI87 (Mar 4, 2021)

I haven't watched a single seconf of AEW, but the GOAT siging with them would make me watch it


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geert Wilders said:


> RAW is failing on their own. It’s not really an AEW success if RAW fall to AEWs ratings. AEW should be growing.


Well, last week they were over a million, Dynamite last night just did it's third highest viewership at 1.148 outside of their debut and Blood and Guts. They did their highest demo since the week after Sting debuted. They seem to be trending upwards and a big debut like Punk and then Bryan is only going to boost that. Going from sub 1 mil to 1.3-1.4 weekly (or even more, who knows how big their impact could be) would show that they're growing. 

I was being conservative saying they'd be closing in on Raw, hell in the span of a couple months they might be beating them regularly if not every week. Would they be competition then?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Fair play to AEW. WWE employing Oldberg and AEW getting Bryan. I know which one I'd want to see.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Jersey said:


> He goes to AEW while his wife & sister in-law return to wwe. Didn’t he say not to long ago that he wants to be a full time dad? I’m not saying he lied but …. You tell me.


He still wants to wrestle and he wants to run through a bucket list of feuds and matches, in AEW and more importantly in NJPW, which WWE wouldn't allow him to do. He's only going to be working a couple days a month, don't know how much more full-time you can get without full on retiring.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

TheGoodCoach said:


> WWE lifer? Didn't they already fire him?
> 
> He owes them nothing.


no his contract ran out after mania and they were trying hard to resign him


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Forum Dud said:


> Fair play to AEW. WWE employing Oldberg and AEW getting Bryan. I know which one I'd want to see.


Oldberg! Hahaha! Classic. That's better and more original than the other 75,264 times of heard that!

Good stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said he was told in May that AEW had four important signings in mind - two somewhat big and two huge. He said there is no chance of Lesnar in AEW and Batista is in Hollywood, so he figured Punk was one.

Looks like it is:

Somewhat big: Andrade and Malakai Black
Huge: CM Punk and Bryan Danielson

After that, the free agent market will pretty much be cleaned up for men (Tessa being the one big female free agent) and AEW will probably tone down its big signings for a while and just add quality underneath to further flesh out the roster (sounds like Wheeler Yuta might get a deal).


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said he was told in May that AEW had four important signings in mind - two somewhat big and two huge. He said there is no chance of Lesnar in AEW and Batista is in Hollywood, so he figured Punk was one.
> 
> Looks like it is:
> 
> ...


Yeah they do need to take it easy now, unless they wanna go after the women too 😂 Man I would love to see any of the four horsewomen jump over, but I can’t see that happening yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418352552211619840

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

So many possible dream matches for Bryan here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Yeah they do need to take it easy now, unless they wanna go after the women too 😂 Man I would love to see any of the four horsewomen jump over, but I can’t see that happening yet.


Only areas I'd look to improve after this is women's division (there are only like four women who guarantee quality) and, as contracts expire for guys like Janela, Evans and Stunt, the lower card (that's if TK isn't the nicest guy ever and just keeps them all under contract forever).

Problem with the women's division is I see so few difference makers in America. They've tried out a ton on Dark and none really screamed 'must sign!' to me. WWE/NXT has so much of the best female talent signed up now. Tessa Blanchard is the one who could make a difference. Ruby Soho/Riott might be worth a shot. From Japan, Giulia has a great look and skill set for America in future (she's also British-Italian) while Mayu Iwatani (who the Elite tried to recruit around All In time) would be an Asuka level signing for AEW.

Filling the men's undercard would be easier. No shortage of talent out there.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I will believe this report when I see Daniel Bryan on AEW TV. I am going to miss seeing him in WWE but I understand why he would do this. Vince and the WWE just restricts you too much. Its lame.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418352552211619840
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fucking loved them as a team vs the Wyatt Family. They were the two most over people in wrestling at that time going against a new, interesting stable.

Then, randomly, one week they stopped it, and Bryan and Punk never interacted again. They were too busy trying to kill Bryan's momentum at that point.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Do you put the belt on the guy? Part of me thinks they've already got a lot of singles guys they need to push. A good alternative in the shorter term would be to see him in a tag team and take the titles from the Bucks first off.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Oldberg! Hahaha! Classic. That's better and more original than the other 75,264 times of heard that!
> 
> Good stuff.


does the truth hurt that bad mark


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bryan is a good get for sure as a talent, but I'm not sure so much as a draw. If we're being completely honest, Bryan has never really drawn outside of a few months in 2014. Can he rekindle that magic? Perhaps. We'll find out soon enough. I think their will be more buzz and viewership over Punks return if we're being honest. Still, both would be big signings.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> Do you put the belt on the guy? Part of me thinks they've already got a lot of singles guys they need to push. A good alternative in the shorter term would be to see him in a tag team and take the titles from the Bucks first off.


He doesnt really need a belt. Neither does Punk.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

MrMeeseeks said:


> does the truth hurt that bad mark


I don't give a fuck if people don't like Goldberg, I can even understand it. What "hurts" is listening to dumb cunts spewing the same cringe crap over and over again.

I can only imagine how stupid you actually have to be to think saying "Oldberg" repeatedly is in any way funny, witty, clever or anything other than fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Bryan is a good get for sure as a talent, but I'm not sure so much as a draw. If we're being completely honest, Bryan has never really drawn outside of a few months in 2014. Can he rekindle that magic? Perhaps. We'll find out soon enough. I think their will be more buzz and viewership over Punks return if we're being honest. Still, both would be big signings.


I think the fact that he's put everyone over since returning from that injury in 2015 has killed most of the star power he gained from that run.

He got a bit of that star power and following back when he returned from retirement, but, again, putting everyone over killed any buzz he had. Losing CLEAN to Mustafa Ali as champion was the icing on the cake.

I mean, they had him feuding with big cass instead of a star for his first feud back which immediately killed some buzz. That would've been like HBK feuding with Albert instead of HHH when he returned in 2002. So counter productive.

Despite his UFC stint and comeback on that WWE talk show taking some of the shine off, yes, Punk would be a much bigger signing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The nerve of some people to act like one of the hottest babyfaces of the 2010s who just main evented Wrestlemania would just be an "okay" get. This guy will MOVE the needle.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

No signing will move the needle. Only creative can move the needle. A good writer could have 2 million weekly viewers six months ago. They don't have a shortage of stars that can carry the brand. They have a shortage of people who have ever actually taken a writing class in their whole life.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I, for one, can't wait for some people to start calling Bryan Danielson a "WWE guy", "WWE reject" and start asking "who's this guy? Am I supposed to know who he is?"


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Great signing if true.

If they have Omega go over him though, they should just shut the doors forever.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

the_flock said:


> Not even remotely similar. Both Punk and Danielson are older then Hall and Nash were.
> 
> Nash was a recent former champion and Hall was a recent IC champion jumping at the height of their popularity. Punk hasn't wrestled in 6 years, was humiliated in MMA and his stock is possibly the lowest its been. Danielson won't be able to use the name which made him famous, has a long history of concussions, is more limited in the ring and has to protect himself, hasn't been popular for around 6 years.
> 
> You can dress it up however you like, but neither are game changers.


Of course they would be game changers. It's a different era of wrestling. Bryan hasn't been popular in 6 years? 🤣 Ok then. 

Simply put signing those two would give AEW a massive push of momentum moving forward compared to WWE who once again insist on bringing Goldberg back for a big 4 PPV for a 10 minute spear and jackhammer spam fest.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Doc said:


> Of course they would be game changers. It's a different era of wrestling. Bryan hasn't been popular in 6 years? 🤣 Ok then.
> 
> Simply put signing those two would give AEW a massive push of momentum moving forward compared to WWE who once again insist on bringing Goldberg back for a big 4 PPV for a 10 minute spear and jackhammer spam fest.


AEW fans always do this, whoever they sign is the next dominant force in wrestling, but LOLWWE bringing out 50 year old Goldberg and his 2 moves. 

If WWE really wanted Punk they've had ample opportunities to sign him, if they wanted Bryan that badly again they've had long enough to get him signed up. Fact of the matter is they've already got better talent on their roster.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

the_flock said:


> What I find fascinating is all the people creaming their pants over Bryan and Punk going to AEW are the same people who have been saying for months that they don't want them in AEW because they're washed up.


Well i for one never said I don't want them in AEW. I never expected Daniel Bryan to leave WWE. I have criticized Punk for making stupid decisions. Doesn't change the fact I'm a fan of both and would love to see them in AEW.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

the_flock said:


> AEW fans always do this, whoever they sign is the next dominant force in wrestling, but LOLWWE bringing out 50 year old Goldberg and his 2 moves.
> 
> If WWE really wanted Punk they've had ample opportunities to sign him, if they wanted Bryan that badly again they've had long enough to get him signed up. Fact of the matter is they've already got better talent on their roster.



"If they really wanted Punk" sounds like if Punk would even entertain the idea of wanted to be signed in the first place and Bryan has his own mind moving forward in working a limited schedule along with working with different companies. When you have value and options, you can make moves like that. 

The WWE has some of the best talent they have ever amassed and yet they're either booked like jokes, mired by 50/50 booking, spend their time in catering, or given some of the worst storyline ideas ever. Look at how they treated Lee and NXT champion Kross this week. Case closed.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> "If they really wanted Punk" sounds like if Punk would even entertain the idea of wanted to be signed in the first place and Bryan has his own mind moving forward in working a limited schedule along with working with different companies. When you have value and options, you can make moves like that.
> 
> The WWE has some of the best talent they have ever amassed and yet they're either booked like jokes, mired by 50/50 booking, spend their time in catering, or given some of the worst storyline ideas ever. Look at how they treated Lee and NXT champion Kross this week. Case closed.


It’s astonishing how loyal some of the talent is to WWE at this point. Owens, Finn, Zayn, Cesaro, Nakamura, etc… I don’t get it personally. Most of them seem happy to be working there. Maybe they just don’t care about their booking? Although Cesaro has been liking some tweets about the way he’s being used lately. Not a big Cesaro fan anyway but the point still stands, just leave when you have the chance?!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Doc said:


> Of course they would be game changers. It's a different era of wrestling. Bryan hasn't been popular in 6 years? 🤣 Ok then.
> 
> Simply put signing those two would give AEW a massive push of momentum moving forward compared to WWE who once again insist on bringing Goldberg back for a big 4 PPV for a 10 minute spear and jackhammer spam fest.


10 minutes? You are being _way _too generous. HaHaHa


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, no shit wrestletalk


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418545177526951943


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, no shit wrestletalk
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418545177526951943


They make that announcement but yet have given us any information about the game let alone graphics smh.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

I remember when AEW said they will never be interested in signing WWE stars.

It's WCW playbook all over again. They don't even bother closing their checkbook.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zappers said:


> I remember when AEW said they will never be interested in signing WWE stars.
> 
> It's WCW playbook all over again. They don't even bother closing their checkbook.


Where did they say they wouldn't be interested in any WWE stars? 

76% of the talent signed to the AEW roster have never stepped foot in a WWE ring.

Come on now. Let's not pretend you were old enough to remember what WCWs problems were.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

well I'm now taking bets on how long it is it will take before we hear news reports about Bryan Danielson choking out one of the Young Bucks backstage. 

You know it's going to happen this is one of the best technical wrestlers of all time, who takes wrestling very seriously as an art form, going to the company where two of the Executive Vice Presidents build their entire gimmick mocking the fact that wrestling is scripted and not taking it seriously at all.

I could easily see Daniel Bryan stretching one or both of the Young Bucks at some point in the near future.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leviticus said:


> well I'm now taking bets on how long it is it will take before we hear news reports about Bryan Danielson choking out one of the Young Bucks backstage.
> 
> You know it's going to happen this is one of the best technical wrestlers of all time, who takes wrestling very seriously as an art form, going to the company where two of the Executive Vice Presidents build their entire gimmick mocking the fact that wrestling is scripted and not taking it seriously at all.
> 
> I could easily see Daniel Bryan stretching one or both of the Young Bucks at some point in the near future.


Daniel Bryan is as goofy as they come - he'll revel in it


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Where did they say they wouldn't be interested in any WWE stars?
> 
> 76% of the talent signed to the AEW roster have never stepped foot in a WWE ring.
> 
> Come on now. Let's not pretend you were old enough to remember what WCWs problems were.


First off they did say that. They said they would not be signing WWE stars, especially not aging ones and wanted to sign and promote people that never got the chance to be on the "bigger" stage. That's was "initial" whole point of the company, ground up. Chris Jericho was a rare exception, they used him to start the company.

Second, 76%? (sort of odd number). But ok, so less then 2 years old from inception and already a quarter of their talent are WWE stars. All the good ones. The guys which get tons of airtime. You are proving my point 10 fold. They will continue to sign and sign more young and old WWE talent. Guarantee it. AEW ultimate goal is to rub in WWE face. Hey look. This is the guy you gave up on. Over here, he's a big deal. case in point in almost every WWE signing. AEW roster is so bloated, they have no idea what to do with the people. Notice how many stables they have and how many people are in each one? There's a reason for that.

I know about every one of WCW's problems. AEW is doing the same thing. But worse. Guys are getting paid big money to do little. Only difference. Khan is using his dad's money like it grows on trees. His father has no clue where his money is going.

Watch what happens when Daniel and Cm Punk arrive. Someone flipping the channel will think it's WWE on how much airtime those two guys and rest of the WWE signers get. Almost every match or fued will involve around an ex WWE star. Again, exactly what Tony Khan said it wouldn't be.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zappers said:


> First off they did say that. They said they would not be signing WWE stars, especially not aging ones and wanted to sign and promote people that never got the chance to be on the "bigger" stage. That's was "initial" whole point of the company, ground up. Chris Jericho was a rare exception, they used him to start the company.
> 
> Second, 76%? (sort of odd number). But ok, so less then 2 years old from inception and already a quarter of their talent are WWE stars. All the good ones. The guys which get tons of airtime. You are proving my point 10 fold. They will continue to sign and sign more young and old WWE talent. Guarantee it. AEW ultimate goal is to rub in WWE face. Hey look. This is the guy you gave up on. Over here, he's a big deal. case in point in almost every WWE signing. AEW roster is so bloated, they have no idea what to do with the people. Notice how many stables they have and how many people are in each one? There's a reason for that.
> 
> ...


boring 🥱🥱🥱


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Zappers said:


> First off they did say that. They said they would not be signing WWE stars, especially not aging ones and wanted to sign and promote people that never got the chance to be on the "bigger" stage. That's was "initial" whole point of the company, ground up. Chris Jericho was a rare exception, they used him to start the company.
> 
> Second, 76%? (sort of odd number). But ok, so less then 2 years old from inception and already a quarter of their talent are WWE stars. All the good ones. The guys which get tons of airtime. You are proving my point 10 fold. They will continue to sign and sign more young and old WWE talent. Guarantee it. AEW ultimate goal is to rub in WWE face. Hey look. This is the guy you gave up on. Over here, he's a big deal. case in point in almost every WWE signing. AEW roster is so bloated, they have no idea what to do with the people. Notice how many stables they have and how many people are in each one? There's a reason for that.
> 
> ...


all your concerns are noted

we’ll discuss with TK during the next board meeting


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> boring 🥱🥱🥱


That's nice. Still doesn't change anything. It is what it is. You feel your way, I feel my way about the situation.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> all your concerns are noted
> 
> we’ll discuss with TK during the next board meeting


Could you even imagine. That would be cool right? Tell Tony I said hi.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pretty clear this news is hurting 'E lifers' on here and elsewhere.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418445758945136642


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Pretty clear this news is hurting 'E lifers' on here and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418445758945136642


some family member needs To check on icemanfresh over there


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Pretty clear this news is hurting 'E lifers' on here and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418445758945136642


See, this is why people look down on AEW fans. You've signed one of the best technical wrestlers in probably the past 20 years and a guy with a pretty large fanbase but you're instead focused on WWE fans being salty.

Soak it in, this is a huge moment for the company and the views of some WWE fans quite frankly does not matter and will never matter.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> some family member needs To check on icemanfresh over there


That guy seems legit hurt. I won't make fun of the guy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See, this is why people look down on AEW fans. You've signed one of the best technical wrestlers in probably the past 20 years and a guy with a pretty large fanbase but you're instead focused on WWE fans being salty.
> 
> Soak it in, this is a huge moment for the company and the views of some WWE fans quite frankly does not matter and will never matter.


Punk and Bryan coming in at the same time has potential to seriously be this generation’s Hall and Nash moment.

They’ll probably drop the ball with it, but it legit has the potential for that. You bring in those two guns, and you almost HAVE to bring in Bischoff just as a consultant for his eye for television.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Punk and Bryan coming in at the same time has potential to seriously be this generation’s Hall and Nash moment.
> 
> They’ll probably drop the ball with it, but it legit has the potential for that. You bring in those two guns, and you almost HAVE to bring in Bischoff just as a consultant for his eye for television.


Bryan and Punk debuting at the same time is like when someone receives a large pay out or another once in a lifetime opportunity.

1. You can use it to change your life

2. You can blow it.

If it was me I'd be getting the most creative people I could on board with me right now to ensure that this large amount of money I'm spending works for me and gets me WWE type numbers.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> Punk and Bryan coming in at the same time has potential to seriously be this generation’s Hall and Nash moment.
> 
> They’ll probably drop the ball with it, but it legit has the potential for that. You bring in those two guns, and you almost HAVE to bring in Bischoff just as a consultant for his eye for television.


To me it's bigger than Nash/Hall. Nash had a title run in wwf. Hall was a midcarder there. They had been in WWE for like 4-5 years before making the jump.

Both Punk and Bryan have had around 10 years of WWE experience and multiple championship runs. Punk had alot more Buzz in 2011-2013 than Nash or Hall in wwf. Daniel Bryan has had red hot yes movement following 2013 till he got injured. Both these guys were considered top guys for WWE for a good period of time along with Cena.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> See, this is why people look down on AEW fans. You've signed one of the best technical wrestlers in probably the past 20 years and a guy with a pretty large fanbase but you're instead focused on WWE fans being salty.
> 
> Soak it in, this is a huge moment for the company and the views of some WWE fans quite frankly does not matter and will never matter.


What a load of shit 😂

Nobody is “focussing on WWE fans”.

And that’s not why people look down on AEW fans. It’s because they’re marks who can’t stand AEW being successful.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zappers said:


> First off they did say that. They said they would not be signing WWE stars, especially not aging ones and wanted to sign and promote people that never got the chance to be on the "bigger" stage. That's was "initial" whole point of the company, ground up. Chris Jericho was a rare exception, they used him to start the company.


Shouldn't be too hard to find a source then - especially when you can remember one from over 2 years ago.



Zappers said:


> Second, 76%? (sort of odd number). But ok, so less then 2 years old from inception and already a quarter of their talent are WWE stars. All the good ones. The guys which get tons of airtime. You are proving my point 10 fold. They will continue to sign and sign more young and old WWE talent. Guarantee it. AEW ultimate goal is to rub in WWE face. Hey look. This is the guy you gave up on. Over here, he's a big deal. case in point in almost every WWE signing. AEW roster is so bloated, they have no idea what to do with the people. Notice how many stables they have and how many people are in each one? There's a reason for that.


Less than 2 years from inception and they have 25 people on their roster (give or take) that have at some point been in a WWE ring. And even that's a stretch.

Bare in mind that includes Billy Gunn, who is rarely if ever on Dynamite. Lance Archer who I doubt many even knew had a stint there. Serena, Trent and Sydal who all have been out of the company for about a decade. That leaves 20 others, which makes up a FIFTH of the AEW Roster. 

a FIFTH.

And this is "Doing a WCW" is it?

A company that paid Virgil $150,000.

Got ya.



Zappers said:


> I know about every one of WCW's problems. AEW is doing the same thing. But worse. Guys are getting paid big money to do little. Only difference. Khan is using his dad's money like it grows on trees. His father has no clue where his money is going.


Actually believing that AEW are doing the EXACT same thing WCW doing tells me you haven't actually got a single clue what WCWs problems were. 

Bless.



Zappers said:


> Watch what happens when Daniel and Cm Punk arrive. Someone flipping the channel will think it's WWE on how much airtime those two guys and rest of the WWE signers get. Almost every match or fued will involve around an ex WWE star. Again, exactly what Tony Khan said it wouldn't be.


Do you reckon people flip channels on a Monday night and think "Damn, ROH blew up!" ?

Still waiting on the quotes from Tony Khan stating AEW will not sign any WWE wrestlers, though.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

remember when the crybabies called AEW a tshirt company?

remember when they said they wouldn't last when Shad Kahn sees how stupid this is and pulls the money

remember when they said moving to TBS in january means they'll be cancelled?

remember when they said AAS stadium wouldn't be at half capacity?

we're now at an average of 1 million viewers a week, AAS is basically a sell out, and it's rumored that 2 of the biggest stars in the last decade are coming in......not bad for a t shirt company......

on the topic though, i wonder who gets the shit end of the stick if these 2 are really coming. Kenny? Cody? Mox? MJF? they need to get Hardy and Christian tf off dynamite as well as a few other who cares people. 

only worry is if they can keep momentum for guys like JB, Sammy, Malakia, Santana/Ortiz, Starks, ect. i know they'll have their second show but it's on a friday at 10 pm. not ideal. we'll see what happens though


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> Less than 2 years from inception and they have 25 people on their roster (give or take) that have at some point been in a WWE ring. And even that's a stretch.


People in AEW who have made WWE/NXT:

Andrade, Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Cash Wheeler, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Chris Jericho, Christian Cage, Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabana, Dasha, Dean Malenko, Dax Harwood, Don Callis, Dustin Rhodes, Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jerry Lynn, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Lance Archer, Leva Bates, Malakai Black, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, Matt Sydal, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Paul Wight, Serena Deeb, Shawn Spears, Sonjay Dutt, Sting, Tay Conti, Taz, Tony Schiavone, Tully Blanchard, Trent, Vickie Guerrero

Total: 41 and soon to be 43 if the rumours are correct with Bryan Danielson and CM Punk joining the promotion.

If you wanted to go a step further the following have been under contract by WWE but didn't make the main roster:

Brian Cage, Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian, Kenny Omega, Luchasaurus, Nick Comoroto

Total: 47 soon to be 49.

---

Also, if your criteria is simply "Been in a WWE ring" there's about 10 others I have not counted due to them just featuring in squash matches or whatever but if we want to get super technical 57 (Soon to be 59) members of the AEW roster have been involved with the WWE.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People in AEW who have made WWE/NXT:
> 
> Andrade, Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Cash Wheeler, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Chris Jericho, Christian Cage, Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabana, Dasha, Dean Malenko, Dax Harwood, Don Callis, Dustin Rhodes, Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jerry Lynn, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Lance Archer, Leva Bates, Malakai Black, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, Matt Sydal, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Paul Wight, Serena Deeb, Shawn Spears, Sonjay Dutt, Sting, Tay Conti, Taz, Tony Schiavone, Tully Blanchard, Trent, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


Can you do a list of WWE stars who have worked elsewhere please and thanks


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> People in AEW who have made WWE/NXT:
> 
> Andrade, Arn Anderson, Billy Gunn, Brandi Rhodes, Cash Wheeler, Chavo Guerrero Jr, Chris Jericho, Christian Cage, Cody Rhodes, Colt Cabana, Dasha, Dean Malenko, Dax Harwood, Don Callis, Dustin Rhodes, Jake Hager, Jake Roberts, Jerry Lynn, Jim Ross, Jon Moxley, Justin Roberts, Lance Archer, Leva Bates, Malakai Black, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy, Matt Sydal, Mike Posey, Miro, Pac, Paul Wight, Serena Deeb, Shawn Spears, Sonjay Dutt, Sting, Tay Conti, Taz, Tony Schiavone, Tully Blanchard, Trent, Vickie Guerrero
> 
> ...


What's your favourite WWE match involving AEW Producer Sonjay Dutt?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Zappers said:


> I remember when AEW said they will never be interested in signing WWE stars.
> 
> It's WCW playbook all over again. They don't even bother closing their checkbook.


so signing 14 of 98 released while in the same time wwe has dumpster dived in tnas roster picking up 11 is fine the stupidity in people thinking after some one gets cut from wwe their career should jst end is ridiculous


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Daniel Bryan is as goofy as they come - he'll revel in it


He is, but i still dk if he’d revel in something like that. He may be a funny guy about everything else, but didn’t you hear the story where he almost wanted to fight Triple H backstage in 2013 because Triple H wouldn’t let him continue a match injured? Bryan has also stiffed people when he was in ROH if he felt they were taking it too easily in the ring and not trying their hardest. ( Stiffing them without ever hurting them though ) Wrestlers joking around backstage? I don’t think Bryan would care in that scenario, but when he’s actually inside the ring for a match he expects his opponent to take their wrestling seriously.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> To me it's bigger than Nash/Hall. Nash had a title run in wwf. Hall was a midcarder there. They had been in WWE for like 4-5 years before making the jump.
> 
> Both Punk and Bryan have had around 10 years of WWE experience and multiple championship runs. Punk had alot more Buzz in 2011-2013 than Nash or Hall in wwf. Daniel Bryan has had red hot yes movement following 2013 till he got injured. Both these guys were considered top guys for WWE for a good period of time along with Cena.


While they both have larger legacies coming in, Hall and Nash’s debut was raw and felt authentic, something you simply can not recreate today.

But make no mistake, this has potential to be industry shifting, both culturally and economically.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fwwla said:


> He is, but i still dk if he’d revel in something like that. He may be a funny guy about everything else, but didn’t you hear the story where he almost wanted to fight Triple H backstage in 2013 because Triple H wouldn’t let him continue a match injured? Bryan has also stiffed people when he was in ROH if he felt they were taking it too easily in the ring and not trying their hardest. ( Stiffing them without ever hurting them though )


You are SUPPOSED to stiff an opponent who isn’t selling and taking it seriously. That’s how it is done.

Bryan knows the Bucks and have worked with them before. They’ll be totally fine.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

bdon said:


> While they both have larger legacies coming in, Hall and Nash’s debut was raw and felt authentic, something you simply can not recreate today.
> 
> But make no mistake, this has potential to be industry shifting, both culturally and economically.


Yes Nash/Hall debut was done right. Credit to WCW. The whole outsiders thing was cool. 

I think AEW does cool debuts too. Moxley debut was pretty amazing. Recent Malakai Black debut was done great. AEW only ever fucks up the climax of an angle. The debuts are never an issue.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

For those of you saying this doesn’t change everything your wrong.... Bryan choosing AEW over WWE is huge..... He had a choice and choose AEW, and if handled properly this could be the guy that shows a lot of other big names they can leave their comfort zone and make it elsewhere. AJ Styles, Mysterio, both should be elite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Bryan and Punk debuting at the same time is like when someone receives a large pay out or another once in a lifetime opportunity.
> 
> 1. You can use it to change your life
> 
> ...


Perfectly stated. Bischoff would be great at cleaning up and organizing The Elite and Khan’s ideas.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I don't want to wade too far into this one. I'm only going to say a couple of things and walk back out again:

AEW isn't built around one or two top stars. That's a conventional pro wrestling approach, and it works fine, but AEW is trying something different. I don't want to see that change. More folks signing is welcome. Making particular signings the immediate centre of the company is not.

Some signees, including Bryan and (likely) Punk, chose AEW in large part due to the freedom offered - the freedom to work other promotions, the freedom of fewer time demands and the freedom to direct their own creative role. AEW not having a team of writers or one person deciding the overall 'vision' plays a huge part in how they're attracting talent. It's one thing that makes AEW shows different from WWE ones. I don't get why AEW fans want to change that.



3venflow said:


> Pretty clear this news is hurting 'E lifers' on here and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418445758945136642


The type of people who cry on the internet about a wrestler or a rival company - and that applies as much to that type of AEW fan as any other - confuse me and I can't help but chuckle a bit (ok, a lot). I will never be able to understand that mentality so I find it funny but, at the same time, I also feel a little bad for them and thus a little angry at myself for laughing.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

bdon said:


> You are SUPPOSED to stiff an opponent who isn’t selling and taking it seriously. That’s how it is done.
> 
> Bryan knows the Bucks and have worked with them before. They’ll be totally fine.


Oh I know, I was just agreeing with someone else about why Bryan probably wouldn’t let things get too far if someone isn’t taking wrestling seriously by not putting in their best effort, which I wouldn’t blame Bryan for that at all he’s my favorite wrestler. I thought the person I was replying to was trying to say Bryan would be okay with every single wrestler goofing off in the ring all the time, which I disagree with. I was giving examples why I think he wouldn’t be okay with it based on his past history.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Fwwla said:


> Oh I know, I was just agreeing with someone else about why Bryan probably wouldn’t let things get too far if someone isn’t taking wrestling seriously by not putting in their best effort, which I wouldn’t blame Bryan for that at all he’s my favorite wrestler. I thought the person I was replying to was trying to say Bryan would be okay with every single wrestler goofing off in the ring, which I disagree with.


Daniel Bryan brings a legitimacy to the product, and he’s still relevant. So, when he speaks, you better believe many in that locker room are going to listen.

And to be honest, that Blade and Orange Cassidy match felt like it could have been a product of Daniel Bryan’s creativity given the lack of comedy shenanigans from OC and the very logical booking decision to have him cold-cock Blade after the match.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

the_flock said:


> AEW fans always do this, whoever they sign is the next dominant force in wrestling, but LOLWWE bringing out 50 year old Goldberg and his 2 moves.
> 
> If WWE really wanted Punk they've had ample opportunities to sign him, if they wanted Bryan that badly again they've had long enough to get him signed up. Fact of the matter is they've already got better talent on their roster.


I'm a fan of both companies. Hell throw Impact in there too as I've enjoyed their product these past 12 months. 

It's not always a case of signing everyone and everything at once, especially as a start up. How do we know they haven't offered Punk a contract before and he turned them down?

You can't compare the relavancy of Goldberg and Punk/Bryan.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

rich110991 said:


> Can you do a list of WWE stars who have worked elsewhere please and thanks


Then do a list of all those same wrestlers that were signed to the main roster(directly from another promotion who never were in the WWE) that had instant major storylines within days of signing with WWE.

Last one I can think of. AJ Styles. Roughly 5 years ago. Probably a bunch more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just want to say, I don't think these leaks are from WWE side at all. 

Defeats the purpose to leak it and have AEW build momentum of interest with the anticipations of Bryan and Punk appearing at their next two PPVs. It would be a Bischoff Mankind is going to become Champion moment.

Nope, these leaks would more likely be from the AEW side to build buzz and interest. WWE just blew their load having Goldberg and Cena return and then a few days later everyone is talking about Bryan and CM Punk to AEW.

Think about it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

mazzah20 said:


> Just want to say, I don't think these leaks are from WWE side at all.
> 
> Defeats the purpose to leak it and have AEW build momentum of interest with the anticipations of Bryan and Punk appearing at their next two PPVs. It would be a Bischoff Mankind is going to become Champion moment.
> 
> ...


Very good point. You’re probably 100% right.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I read rumours that if true, they reckon they might hold him of until Sep 22 New York show but I can't see them keeping an official announcement quite for that long. Perhaps Bryan can debut before but his 1st match saved for Sep 22, especially if Punk comes in as well. 

Have Bryan signing announced prior to All Out and have his 1st in ring appearance saved for All Out. Then if Punk signing is true, have him confront Bryan at All Out. If I remember correctly, Punk and Bryan faced Wyatts at TLC in December and Punk quit during Royal Rumble the following month so a great debut match for both could Bryan & Punk vs Young Bucks, who have been protected. If Bucks drop the belts at All Out, them losing to Bryan & Punk on Sep 22 could work well and then allow time to build good single feuds for them into Full Gear.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I wonder what kind of personality Daniel Bryan will display? In WWE, these guys are reduced to reading from boring scripts. Without that restriction, I wonder if he will display an interesting personality and deliver some good promos. Look at Jon Moxley. Without having to read from boring scripts, he has really shone in AEW, exuding dangerous, edginess, and charisma in his promos and delivery.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMeeseeks said:


> so signing 14 of 98 released while in the same time wwe has dumpster dived in tnas roster picking up 11 is fine the stupidity in people thinking after some one gets cut from wwe their career should jst end is ridiculous


While I agree it's ridiculous and shallow the logic basically is a sporting one and centered on WWE being the biggest company. 

The bigger company acquires talent from smaller company, it makes the talent look like they stepped up. 

Talent from big company ends up in smaller company it looks like a downgrade even if it was by the talents choice.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> While I agree it's ridiculous and shallow the logic basically is a sporting one and centered on WWE being the biggest company.
> 
> The bigger company acquires talent from smaller company, it makes the talent look like they stepped up.
> 
> Talent from big company ends up in smaller company it looks like a downgrade even if it was by the talents choice.


isn’t it the same as an actor doing a big block-buster and then doing an indie?

and if not, why not?

ps> i don’t think anybody in their right mind is seeing aew as ‘stepping down’ these days. If they want to impact, nwa or mlw, then sure - but not the dub


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t it the same as an actor doing a big block-buster and then doing an indie?
> 
> and if not, why not?
> 
> ps> i don’t think anybody in their right mind is seeing aew as ‘stepping down’ these days. If they want to impact, nwa or mlw, then sure - but not the dub


Let me put it like this if wwe was to sign aew's best talent , lets say mjf, it would be met mostly with a shrug possibly complaints about wwe doing wwe things. AEW signs 2 wwe vets one of who hasnt been in a ring for like 5 years or so and people are acting like its a gamechanger. Theres a reason for such reactions


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> Let me put it like this if wwe was to sign aew's best talent , lets say mjf, it would be met mostly with a shrug possibly complaints about wwe doing wwe things. AEW signs 2 wwe vets one of who hasnt been in a ring for like 5 years or so and people are acting like its a gamechanger. Theres a reason for such reactions


We’re not acting. It is a game changer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> Let me put it like this if wwe was to sign aew's best talent , lets say mjf, it would be met mostly with a shrug possibly complaints about wwe doing wwe things. AEW signs 2 wwe vets one of who hasnt been in a ring for like 5 years or so and people are acting like its a gamechanger. Theres a reason for such reactions


if cm punk went to wwe today, it would also be a ‘game changer’

daniel bryan was just in wrestlemania

your examples don’t add up

if WWE signed Kenny or the YB / even hangman, darby - it would be big news


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if cm punk went to wwe today, it would also be a ‘game changer’
> 
> daniel bryan was just in wrestlemania
> 
> ...


So was strowman and that wouldnt be a gamechanger either. 

Cm punk to the wwe is shrug worthy as well, otherwise they wouldve tried negotiating with him like he wanted.

And the guys that you're highlighting are midcarders at best in the wwe. It would be a bigger deal that AEW lost them then that wwe signed them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hephaesteus said:


> So was strowman and that wouldnt be a gamechanger either.
> 
> Cm punk to the wwe is shrug worthy as well, otherwise they wouldve tried negotiating with him like he wanted.
> 
> And the guys that you're highlighting are midcarders at best in the wwe. It would be a bigger deal that AEW lost them then that wwe signed them.


i mean

if that is what your true, true opinion is…. Then i bid you good day sir 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t it the same as an actor doing a big block-buster and then doing an indie?
> 
> and if not, why not?
> 
> ps> i don’t think anybody in their right mind is seeing aew as ‘stepping down’ these days. If they want to impact, nwa or mlw, then sure - but not the dub


As someone who still prefers WWE over AEW I'd say it should be seen as a reasonable career move since they have similar pay, a big cable contract, and nice perks. But the reality is this is one of the benefits WWE gets from making themselves synomous with Pro Wrestling in the States. So even if there are brands that compete it doesn't come off like that except for folk that really care about wrestling. 

It's similar to how Johnson & Johnson's Band-Aid brand bandages are so dominant in the bandage game here, that pretty much nobody calls bandage's bandages, they call them Band-Aids lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rich110991 said:


> It’s astonishing how loyal some of the talent is to WWE at this point. Owens, Finn, Zayn, Cesaro, Nakamura, etc… I don’t get it personally. Most of them seem happy to be working there. Maybe they just don’t care about their booking? Although Cesaro has been liking some tweets about the way he’s being used lately. Not a big Cesaro fan anyway but the point still stands, just leave when you have the chance?!


I don't blame anyone for having a job that gives them financial security that can set them up for life and have enough money to transition to other life paths when they are ready to call it quits. If I was them I would probably be happy too making 6 figures working with my friends and travel the world and become a minor celebrity. I dont fault them for that at all.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> I don't blame anyone for having a job that gives them financial security that can set them up for life and have enough money to transition to other life paths when they are ready to call it quits. If I was them I would probably be happy too making 6 figures working with my friends and travel the world and become a minor celebrity. I dont fault them for that at all.


I don’t really blame them either, but I admire people who want to be the best too, and I feel like they’re just settling for what they get.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> As someone who still prefers WWE over AEW I'd say it should be seen as a reasonable career move since they have similar pay, a big cable contract, and nice perks. But the reality is this is one of the benefits WWE gets from making themselves synomous with Pro Wrestling in the States. So even if there are brands that compete it doesn't come off like that except for folk that really care about wrestling.
> 
> It's similar to how Johnson & Johnson's Band-Aid brand bandages are so dominant in the bandage game here, that pretty much nobody calls bandage's bandages, they call them Band-Aids lol.


no, i get what you’re saying - its like google and bing and a thousand other examples

problem is, wwe for better or worse / truth or lie - is starting to be seen as ‘for old people and kids’ / and aew is a vibrant thing

remember - people used to say myspace is king, what is facebook

and just the other day people were laughing at the whole ‘tiktok’ thing and look where we are now

wwe is established, most likely never to fade away / but they don’t have an air of the untouchable


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t really blame them either, but I admire people who want to be the best too, and I feel like they’re just settling for what they get.


Of course, that's why I have admiration for guys like Cody who made themselves bigger stars by believing in their own value. I always thought Ziggler should have bet on himself years ago and tried to strike out on his own. He could have returned like Drew and become a true main eventer.


----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> isn’t it the same as an actor doing a big block-buster and then doing an indie?
> 
> and if not, why not?
> 
> ps> i don’t think anybody in their right mind is seeing aew as ‘stepping down’ these days. If they want to impact, nwa or mlw, then sure - but not the dub


Yes. It seems more as if AEW is seeing it as more of a lateral move than a step down. They still at least try to present themselves as the big leagues.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Erik. said:


> What's your favourite WWE match involving AEW Producer Sonjay Dutt?


He was under WWE contract for 2 years. Never wrestled for them but he's still someone who was in the WWE system


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no, i get what you’re saying - its like google and bing and a thousand other examples
> 
> problem is, wwe for better or worse / truth or lie - is starting to be seen as ‘for old people and kids’ / and aew is a vibrant thing
> 
> ...


I think that's where the push back comes from both extreme sides are lying to each other lol. One side is pretending the other isn't doing well and the other is pretending it's a tad hipper than it is.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, nothing is a done deal until I hear The Final Countdown in AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I think that's where the push back comes from both extreme sides are lying to each other lol. One side is pretending the other isn't doing well and the other is pretending it's a tad hipper than it is.


and let me guess, you’re the fair and balanced view right in the middle?  😇

edit> i’m re-reading my post and it sounds like a dig / its not, its a joke - everybody always think they are the balanced view, myself included


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and let me guess, you’re the fair and balanced view right in the middle?
> 
> edit> i’m re-reading my post and it sounds like a dig / its not, its a joke - everybody always think they are the balanced view, myself included


Nope my bias depends on the topic


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nope my bias depends on the topic


heh, well said


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> heh, well said


Self awareness is key lol


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

How can anyone see anything bad about signing Bryan and Punk?

Talented veterans, not even close to being too old to be entertaining (this is very far from bringing back Taker or Goldberg), who bring with them experience, a big match feel and an already established and valuable name in the industry.

You're adding talent like this and people are bitching about finances (nobody knows AEW's budget or the contract they're handing out), signing WWE talent (as if almost every valuable name on the business haven't been in the WWE at one point or the other) or bloating the roster (you don't let a talented wrestler slip away because of this, talent does not take space, it adds to the roster). It is UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

CRCC said:


> How can anyone see anything bad about signing Bryan and Punk?
> 
> Talented veterans, not even close to being too old to be entertaining (this is very far from bringing back Taker or Goldberg), who bring with them experience, a big match feel and an already established and valuable name in the industry.
> 
> You're adding talent like this and people are bitching about finances (nobody nows AEW's budget or the contract they're handing out), signing WWE talent (as if almost every valuable name on the business haven't been in the WWE at one point or the other) or bloating the roster (you don't let a talented wrestler slip away because of this, talent does not take space, it adds to the roster). It is UNBELIEVABLE!


my only issue is if they both are signed and are going to be featured every week, it will mean some of the guys now who are upper card/main event/getting pushed will be moved down the card, not featured as much. we'll see what happens though.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

alex0816 said:


> my only issue is if they both are signed and are going to be featured every week, it will mean some of the guys now who are upper card/main event/getting pushed will be moved down the card, not featured as much. we'll see what happens though.


That's a good thing.

When you add main event level talent you are increasing variety to both the main event and mid/upper mid card, give us fans fresh matches throughout the whole roster and increase internal competition among the wrestlers.

Now, regarding TV time, not only it depends on the booking (they have to choose wisely who'll be cut: lets hope its the Janelas and Pete Avalons and not the Jungle Boys and Miros of the roster), but they'll have another show to fill with main event level talent as well.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t really blame them either, but I admire people who want to be the best too, and I feel like they’re just settling for what they get.


As counterproductive as WWE's booking is, they still produce a hell of a lot of content. And run houseshows. So guys like Balor, Owens, Cesaro etc who love to perform know they can get in some decent ring time in front of a decent number of people. That is less certain in AEW due to the fewer shows. 

Plus many signed those 5 year contracts back in 2018-2019, when Vince was still throwing money around. 

This might have changed somewhat due to WWE moving away from talent hoarding and Tony Khan forming working agreements with other companies.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> He was under WWE contract for 2 years. Never wrestled for them but he's still someone who was in the WWE system


So he didnt step foot in a WWE ring?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I really don't get the ex WWE argument. In the 80's and 90's WWE was built by wrestlers from AWA, UWF, WCCW, CWA, NWA, WCW, GWF, USWA, SMW and ECW. Many of which had TV shows on a national level. 

By aiming his product at kids and having better TV deals, Vince did an awesome job of turning his outfit into a cult like brand mentality that still permeates to this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> I really don't get the ex WWE argument. In the 80's and 90's WWE was built by wrestlers from AWA, UWF, WCCW, CWA, NWA, WCW, GWF, USWA, SMW and ECW. Many of which had TV shows on a national level.
> 
> By aiming his product at kids and having better TV deals, Vince did an awesome job of turning his outfit into a cult like brand mentality that still permeates to this.


Its all that some have to cling on to as a negative dig. 

Bloody AEW putting legendary WWE talent like the Young Bucks, Britt Baker and Kenny Omega as their champions during their most consistent monthly run is going to kill the company.

Funny thing is, if they WERENT signing known names, threads would be filled with "who?" and "this is why the company won't grow"


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Quote from Konnan…




> “I will tell you this because I did ask Tony Khan. The only reason I asked him is because I wanted to use Bryan Danielson in AAA. I was like, ‘hey man, have you signed Bryan Danielson?’ He goes, ‘you know I can’t tell you that’ and then I looked at him and I go ‘bro, if that **** shows up in Chicago, that place is gonna melt’ and he just smiled so I think he might have but he has not told me.”


What’s Konnan playing at?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

It's a mistake to debut him in Chicago if you have punk also.

I think Bryan maybe locked in but punk I still doubt as if you have punk there is no way you would not then debut him there.

Dammit I want to know if they are signed or not lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Quote from Konnan…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being worked by Tony Khan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Quote from Konnan…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


misdirection

Danielson is not debuting in chicago


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> misdirection
> 
> Danielson is not debuting in chicago


Then who is


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Then who is


come now…. Its chicago

who do you _think_

edit> missed the  / knowing smirk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> misdirection
> 
> Danielson is not debuting in chicago





Erik. said:


> Being worked by Tony Khan.


I don’t think TK would want him telling this story.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> come now…. Its chicago
> 
> who do you _think_
> 
> edit> missed the  / knowing smirk


Tbf to TK if indeed he has got both locked down he ain't gona talk about it and give anything away.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> I don’t think TK would want him telling this story.


ehhh… the cat’s out the bag

konnan has not said more or less than anybody else - just that he also doesn’t know


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

CRCC said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> When you add main event level talent you are increasing variety to both the main event and mid/upper mid card, give us fans fresh matches throughout the whole roster and increase internal competition among the wrestlers.
> 
> Now, regarding TV time, not only it depends on the booking (they have to choose wisely who'll be cut: lets hope its the Janelas and Pete Avalons and not the Jungle Boys and Miros of the roster), but they'll have another show to fill with main event level talent as well.


Yep it's called increasing your ceiling. At the same time, it could also increase the floor by pushing the crappy acts off TV.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kenny Omega basically confirmed it to Meltzer at the end of this interview.

He tried to save it adding "..possibly" at the end but he pretty much spoiled it.

There's also the fact about how he hyped them up for several minutes to build them up as "megastars".


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

THANOS said:


> Kenny Omega basically confirmed it to Meltzer at the end of this interview.
> 
> He tried to save it adding "..possibly" at the end but he pretty much spoiled it.
> 
> There's also the fact about how he hyped them up for several minutes to build them up as "megastars".


No basically about it. That's a confirmation.


----------



## AEW Stan (May 24, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Pretty clear this news is hurting 'E lifers' on here and elsewhere.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418445758945136642


Daniel Bryan to Icemanfresh;


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

CRCC said:


> That's a good thing.
> 
> When you add main event level talent you are increasing variety to both the main event and mid/upper mid card, give us fans fresh matches throughout the whole roster and increase internal competition among the wrestlers.
> 
> Now, regarding TV time, not only it depends on the booking (they have to choose wisely who'll be cut: lets hope its the Janelas and Pete Avalons and not the Jungle Boys and Miros of the roster), but they'll have another show to fill with main event level talent as well.


The upcoming stars will benefit as well and it gives them proven main eventers to work with and being on screen with Punk or Bryan will help elevate them.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Great signings (if true)! There is literally no downside to Punk/Bryan. CM Punk should have been top of the list when AEW was starting.
These will stand out in this company. They'll not look small compared to most and will have great matches. Even if Punk has lost a step, his promos will more than make up for it. You could say Punk has 0 credibility due to his MMA failures but in 2020 everyone knows it's a work and about 99% of pro wrestlers would be beat in MMA especially when starting at such a late ages. His training in MMA should mean he's more of a shooter than 99% of the locker room.

If signed I will start watching AEW again. Don't think they'd make massive rating spikes but it'll help the show massively. Especially if they give Punk control over his stuff, SES II


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

kingfunkel said:


> Great signings (if true)! There is literally no downside to Punk/Bryan. *CM Punk should have been top of the list when AEW was starting.*
> These will stand out in this company. They'll not look small compared to most and will have great matches. Even if Punk has lost a step, his promos will more than make up for it. You could say Punk has 0 credibility due to his MMA failures but in 2020 everyone knows it's a work and about 99% of pro wrestlers would be beat in MMA especially when starting at such a late ages. His training in MMA should mean he's more of a shooter than 99% of the locker room.
> 
> If signed I will start watching AEW again. Don't think they'd make massive rating spikes but it'll help the show massively. Especially if they give Punk control over his stuff, SES II


he was pretty sure cody reached out to him on a few occasions


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Incase anyone cares about what Konnan and Disco say about Bryan and Punk joining


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419769436521783305
Sounds fair enough since he's a sensible guy. Malakai Black also said he'd love to work in NJPW in future. It's a good selling point for AEW, the pathway to work in New Japan, since many of the best in-ring workers dream of working for NJPW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419769436521783305
> Sounds fair enough since he's a sensible guy. Malakai Black also said he'd love to work in NJPW in future. It's a good selling point for AEW, the pathway to work in New Japan, since many of the best in-ring workers dream of working for NJPW.


Yep he can ask for whatever he likes. And he’s a good guy. Fair play to him!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking freaks with their obsessive, bizarre brand loyalty.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419769436521783305
> Sounds fair enough since he's a sensible guy. Malakai Black also said he'd love to work in NJPW in future. It's a good selling point for AEW, the pathway to work in New Japan, since many of the best in-ring workers dream of working for NJPW.


It's also a pretty poor deal for AEW.

1. They have to share dates with NJPW which means Bryan could be in Japan for a big NJPW show whilst a big AEW show occurs in the United States.

2. They cannot utilise Bryan for any 'smaller' events such as any house shows they book, pop up shows etc.

3. Creative Control is also not great, look at what Hulk Hogan did with the same thing in WCW.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's also a pretty poor deal for AEW.
> 
> 1. They have to share dates with NJPW which means Bryan could be in Japan for a big NJPW show whilst a big AEW show occurs in the United States.
> 
> ...


1. If his NJPW arrangement is anything like Moxley’s, it will work out fine.

2. Why wouldn’t AEW be able to use him for smaller shows? Bryan will work fewer dates simply by the way AEW operates their Dynamite shows. Wrestlers don’t appear every week.

3. There is a difference between creative “input” and creative “control.”


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's also a pretty poor deal for AEW.
> 
> 1. They have to share dates with NJPW which means Bryan could be in Japan for a big NJPW show whilst a big AEW show occurs in the United States.
> 
> ...


It's literally the same terms Moxley and Jericho are on.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Creative input sounds very different to creative control.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's also a pretty poor deal for AEW.
> 
> 1. They have to share dates with NJPW which means Bryan could be in Japan for a big NJPW show whilst a big AEW show occurs in the United States.
> 
> ...


Come on, bro. You’re reaching here. Lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Come on, bro. You’re reaching here. Lol


lol, right?

’a poor deal for aew’

i mean….


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bryan should come out as the good guy baby face all horse faced smiles, then slowly turn sour and start attacking all the welcoming party, a smug face cody included.. then have cm punk shock the world , appearing , stern faced, ready to go 1 on 1 vs Bryan , storms to the ring , a grizzly stare down ensues, only for cm punk to join in destroying everything and everyone in their wake, giving cody a gts, young bucks being put into the yes lock ... the crowd left in shock the two guys that they're anticipating just arrived , just became to full blown heels wanting to take out everybody leaving a trail of destruction..... 💰💰💰💰💰💰💰


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420474293901799424

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Did Punk face Bryan alot in WWE?
Feud at all?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Aedubya said:


> Did Punk face Bryan alot in WWE?
> Feud at all?


They had a damn good match at the Over the limit ppv in 2012, definitely worth checking out. That was my introduction to both guys having not watched in ten years. And I believe they had a fun triple threat at the next ppv with Kane which led to the formation of Team Hell No.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Aedubya said:


> Did Punk face Bryan alot in WWE?
> Feud at all?


2012 they had a 2 or 3 PPV long feud. Over the Limit and Money in the Bank if I remember correctly. But the whole feud was based around AJ Lee. It was good at the time but feel like they can easily kick it up another level


----------

